# Sticky  Poisonous Items for Dogs - This could save you dogs life



## Guest

It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top

regards
DT

Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.

Plants that are Toxic..
Poinsettia (leaves). &#8211;May cause rash to mouth or skin..

The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and 
Respiratory and or kidney problems.
Amaryllis.
Azalea***
Christmas Cherry.
Potato sprouts.***
Spinach.

The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.

Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
Holly (Leaves and Berries).
Horse Chestnuts. 
Varied effects 
Mistletoe *** 
Chocolate*** ( human)
Onions.***
Raw Salmon***
Yeast dough***
Alcohol****
Salt***
Pot pouri***
Antifreeze***
Bay leaf***
Sultanas***
Grapes***
All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!

Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or 
ingesting tree or cracker toys.
Also don&#8217;t overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after 
Christmas.

If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
surgeon.

Take Care!!!


----------



## Guest

*Are you leaving DT?*


----------



## crazydoglover

RoseForTheDead said:


> *Are you leaving DT?*


ditto here!


----------



## JANICE199

*Thanks for that BABE.where ya going? on holiday? coz i know ya wouldnt leave us.....would ya?*


----------



## jilly40

thanks for that dt.where ya goin hun? ur not leavin are ye? x


----------



## Guest

Not so much leaving - just taking a break for awhile - the last couple of days I had spent so much time on here, every 10 minutes or so i was checking new posts. I do not know if I mentioned it but i fractured my elbow a few weeks back - I was at the hospital on Tuesday and it has not healed right - to cut a long story short during that time one of my friends has been excercising my dogs 3 days a week - she does not walk them as I do (they prefer her - because they get away with murder). If I do not pay some serious time to my youngster she is going to forget all she has learnt. Problem with me I can never do anything by half! - it's either all or none - so sadly at the moment it has to be none.

Keep bumping this thread folks - there are so many members on this forum - that if they all read it and save just one life - it will have been worth it - I could post some real sad stories now - but I'll trust you to keep this at the top. Infact - I'll come on twice a day to keep it there if you don'yt.

Love to you all.
regards
DT


----------



## crazydoglover

i see, i have to take breaks from the net when i get addicted too 

look forward to seeing you around after your break


----------



## Katie&Cody

Thx for that DT.
:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Below I hasve posted a sad story as to why is it important to try and keep this thread at the top over the Christmas period. Sorry to keep repeating myself but if it saves just one animal then is it worth is.

PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD

It COULD be YOUR pets life that is saved so please everyone - bump bump bump.................

Crossposted............


We have suffered a terrible, terrible tragedy last Wed. Two, beloved 
Cavaliers of mine, Haley and Zoe both ate potpourri from a decorative basket 
in my Living room. Within hours, they were vomiting it, convulsing and going 
into total body rigidity and shock. We took them to the after hours clinic, 
they had no idea what it could be and wouldn't listen to me about them 
vomiting potpourri at home and how I had such concerns about the toxic 
effects of it. They treated symptoms.

We transferred them to our day vet. He also wouldn't listen to me about the 
potpourri theory. He said they had "strychnine" poisoning symptoms. I
kept telling him that the potpourri was Made In India, sold by a company in 
California and sold at my local WalMart. My heart told me that it was the 
culprit of their condition.

They declined rapidly throughout the day and we transferred them back to the 
after hours clinic for a second night. At midnight, I made the agonizing 
decision to put them to sleep. Haley was in constant seizures that wouldn't 
stop, fluid was filling up in her lungs, body temp was dropping on both of 
them, Zoe was lying almost lifeless on the table, struggling with every 
breath she took. Every muscle was completely rigid, you couldn't even move 
her.

I have devoted the last couple of days (now that I can get out of bed and
function) to researching my concerns with the potpourri and have since found 
out I was right....... .....there is a lab in England that has case studies 
on toxic potpourri from India!! The toxin....strychnine , which in it's 
commercial source, comes from a certain tree grown in India . I am 
completely heart broken over this.

Please be aware of the potential toxins in any and all stuff like this in 
our
homes. I would've never guessed this could happen but when I saw them both 
"playing" in the potpourri a
nd then after about two hours saw the symptoms 
of a poisoning, I just put two and two together. Hug your babies, Love them 
and always take lots of photos along the way...it helps later on, trust me.

Karen Cantner, Heartland Kennels, Evansville , Indiana USA

Permission to cross post - should be unedited and sent in it's entirety
with her contact info.


----------



## Katie&Cody

Couldn't read it - too sad.
Will keep bumping up for you DT.


----------



## Guest

Aww that's so sad  

hope you have a nice break, and hope you're on the mend soon


----------



## Guest

bump bump bump - you have to bump this - it could save a life - 
So to all my mates out there - come on give us a bump - please read the first message and the consequent one regarding two CKS/s - before I go I am going to post another sad sad story


----------



## Guest

Another sad case - you have to read this thread - then bump it!!!! please
Cross-posted

Warning - Toxic christmas plant 

Just in case you're not aware... 

A story from Ireland: 

An uncle just phoned from Dublin to let me know about a radio interview that was just on RTE. A man phoned in to say that he had just lost his weimaraner puppy to a plant that was brought in to their house from Tesco to add to their Christmas cheer. Turns out it's not so cheery 

They put the plant on their window ledge and went off to bed as usual later that night. a few hours later they woke to a loud cry, ran downstairs and found their pup dead on the floor. it had eaten a couple of the cherries, and died instantly. 

His friend, who is a vet, told him that had he been there, he couldn't have saved the pup owing to the deadliness of this plant to our little friends. so, if you have one of these plants, get rid of it. apparently there's a health warning on the label, but it's printed in very, very small writing. Also, as this man said, if it's for sale in a big store, you sort of trust it automatically. 

Sad story, but hopefully the result will be that more will be saved.


----------



## Guest

bump bump - you need to read the above post - Another death that could have been avoided!


----------



## jenty34

Bump It Up......


----------



## KarenHSmith

Wow thanks for the information xx


----------



## Guest

Bump bump Have you read this thread yet re the dangers of christmas. Scroll down and read of three unfortunate pets that have lost their lives due to our ignorance. We want to hear of NO tragedies over the festive season - ZERO TOLERENCE, read read read and save a life.
It could save your pet.
regards
DT


----------



## colliemerles

bump it back up,,aww how sad,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,......


----------



## carol

good info 
have a nice break see you when your back, good luck with the elbow


----------



## Guest

carol said:


> good info
> have a nice break see you when your back, good luck with the elbow


Carol  hi = havn't actually gone anywhere - just - TRYING to take a break - but want to keep bumping this up = so I keep checking back
Have a good christmas everyone - and keep your pets safe over the festive period 
Love
DT


----------



## minnie

wow thanks for that, i had no idea raw salmon can be deady? scary!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

bump bump bump bump!!!


----------



## pugsley Adams

Thank you very much for providing this information!:thumbup1:


----------



## Rhiannon

grapes???? bumping!!!bumping!!
not much of a break your getting!!


----------



## Spudlover

My puppy got stung by a bee last summer whilst he was trying to catch it. He got stung right in the mouth and I only realized what must have happened after about 10 minutes. He just sat down and stared in front of him, then lay down. He didn't want to budge at all and wouldn't even take a biscuit - this is when I really got worried as he never ever would refuse a biscuit.
I took him to the vet, but they told us to go back a few a hours later by which time he was absolutely fine. The vet said later that bee stings cause an accumulative allergic reaction, and every time it happens it gets worse. I'm dreading next summer. My friend's cat died of a beesting. Anyone knows what can I do if it happens again?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster

bump bum bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldendance

thats so sad,
you wouldnt have thought that would you,


----------



## Dundee

> The vet said later that bee stings cause an accumulative allergic reaction, and every time it happens it gets worse. I'm dreading next summer. My friend's cat died of a beesting. Anyone knows what can I do if it happens again?


Keep some Piriton in your cupboard in case it happens so you can give it to him immediately - if it's a very severe reaction, it should buy you some time while getting vet help.


----------



## Terrier Fan

A great thread with extremely useful information 

Xylitol which can be found in some chewing gum, chewable vitamins and throat lozenges is also toxic and can even prove fatal.


----------



## maz

Bump Bump Bump.

just been reading some of the stories on this thread,

These kind of stories make you think twice about things that you may purchase from the shops, you dont always realise what they could do to your pets.

will be checking more labels from now on!

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Spudlover said:


> My puppy got stung by a bee last summer whilst he was trying to catch it. He got stung right in the mouth and I only realized what must have happened after about 10 minutes. He just sat down and stared in front of him, then lay down. He didn't want to budge at all and wouldn't even take a biscuit - this is when I really got worried as he never ever would refuse a biscuit.
> I took him to the vet, but they told us to go back a few a hours later by which time he was absolutely fine. The vet said later that bee stings cause an accumulative allergic reaction, and every time it happens it gets worse. I'm dreading next summer. My friend's cat died of a beesting. Anyone knows what can I do if it happens again?


I would assume an antihystemene inj - ask oyur vet!


----------



## Dogs Across Australia

That is absolutely shocking! I'm so sorry for you and your beloved dogs.:sad:

Strychnine was in common use on sheep stations in Australia in the 1950s as a fox control. I'm not sure if it's still used - it shouldn't be.

The only solution in those bad old days was to get as much salt and water down the dog's throat as possible to induce vomiting. It worked well more often than not.

I can't image why your vets.wouldn't listen to you - awful!

I think the only pop pourri to have in your home is the one you make yourself with rose petals, lavender and scented leaves.


----------



## Lazy Paw

Hi everybody!
I`m Lazy Paw and I`m new here. Have just registered to share something that might be of use before a vet reaches your pet. If you know for sure your dog or cat has been poisoned, feed the animal some raw egg-white. That will absorb part of the poison.
If your animal has been stung by a bee, first thing to do is to grab some ice and put it against the place where it has been stung. 
And of course call your vet at once!


----------



## hutch6

snopes.com: Raisins and Grapes Harmful to Dogs


----------



## mistique57

OMG this is terrable i am so sorry dt to hear about your cavs i have cavs myself and would of been devastated thanks for this info hun,to the lady who had her dog stung by a bee i have had this happen with 2 of my dogs when in the back garden there faces swollen up within 20mins i had 2 rush 2 my vets once the jab was given the swelling went down with 20mins aswell so i now keep piriton syrup in just in case and a dose will be given while on the way 2 my vets should this ever happen again.


----------



## LabWorld

I read recently of a Labrador mix that died after eating parts of a SAGO PALM plant. This is a fairly common plant and I have one myself. Monty has a habit of grabbing bits when I'm pruning it but fortunately, as far as I know, he's never actually eaten any . Will be more careful in future :001_unsure:


----------



## Dundee

> Anyone knows what can I do if it happens again?


Keep some piriton in the cupboard to give him if it happens again and then get him to the vet. As DT says, an allergic reaction like that will generally require an anithistamine administered by the vet, but they can react very quickly, so having some piriton handy will give you extra time.


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Below I hasve posted a sad story as to why is it important to try and keep this thread at the top over the Christmas period. Sorry to keep repeating myself but if it saves just one animal then is it worth is.
> 
> PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD
> 
> It COULD be YOUR pets life that is saved so please everyone - bump bump bump.................
> 
> Crossposted............
> 
> We have suffered a terrible, terrible tragedy last Wed. Two, beloved
> Cavaliers of mine, Haley and Zoe both ate potpourri from a decorative basket
> in my Living room. Within hours, they were vomiting it, convulsing and going
> into total body rigidity and shock. We took them to the after hours clinic,
> they had no idea what it could be and wouldn't listen to me about them
> vomiting potpourri at home and how I had such concerns about the toxic
> effects of it. They treated symptoms.
> 
> We transferred them to our day vet. He also wouldn't listen to me about the
> potpourri theory. He said they had "strychnine" poisoning symptoms. I
> kept telling him that the potpourri was Made In India, sold by a company in
> California and sold at my local WalMart. My heart told me that it was the
> culprit of their condition.
> 
> They declined rapidly throughout the day and we transferred them back to the
> after hours clinic for a second night. At midnight, I made the agonizing
> decision to put them to sleep. Haley was in constant seizures that wouldn't
> stop, fluid was filling up in her lungs, body temp was dropping on both of
> them, Zoe was lying almost lifeless on the table, struggling with every
> breath she took. Every muscle was completely rigid, you couldn't even move
> her.
> 
> I have devoted the last couple of days (now that I can get out of bed and
> function) to researching my concerns with the potpourri and have since found
> out I was right....... .....there is a lab in England that has case studies
> on toxic potpourri from India!! The toxin....strychnine , which in it's
> commercial source, comes from a certain tree grown in India . I am
> completely heart broken over this.
> 
> Please be aware of the potential toxins in any and all stuff like this in
> our
> homes. I would've never guessed this could happen but when I saw them both
> "playing" in the potpourri a
> nd then after about two hours saw the symptoms
> of a poisoning, I just put two and two together. Hug your babies, Love them
> and always take lots of photos along the way...it helps later on, trust me.
> 
> Karen Cantner, Heartland Kennels, Evansville , Indiana USA
> 
> Permission to cross post - should be unedited and sent in it's entirety
> with her contact info.


that is so sad to read i am so sorry to hear what happend


----------



## corrine3

gutted to say i've given my dog a few sultanas before  had no idea they were dangerous, won't be doing that again!! :sad:


----------



## wilsonkate30

Sad story..

The best thing to do is to keep away dangerous things
out of our pet's reach..


----------



## babyfazt09

We really should be aware of what could be good and bad for our pets. We should treat them just like humans. Good thing you shared us some trivias for us to be knowledgeable of these things.


----------



## ceejay77

chocolate can be fatal to dogs going by your list my dog likes chocolate admittedly he only gets a small chunk cause I do not like to share it but seen no ill effects other than he wants more,how much is dangerous.


----------



## Georges Mum

ceejay77 said:


> chocolate can be fatal to dogs going by your list my dog likes chocolate admittedly he only gets a small chunk cause I do not like to share it but seen no ill effects other than he wants more,how much is dangerous.


chocolate is really dangerous - the darker the more dangerous you only need a few grammes.


----------



## lucysmum

That is just so sad. To lose one dog is bad enough but to lose 2 is devestating. 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## ceejay77

This Poinsettia has the same symptons as Peach seeds which also have Strychnine I have seen a dog almost die the same way you described it through eating a peach seed.


----------



## neilmunch

hi all onion well i never new that thanks for the thread.

Pets


----------



## lilyw75

Thanks for letting us know, that's worrying!


----------



## swaff

someone told me about grapes a while ago and I never knew that one but are sultanas still bad or have they lost whatever makes them bad in the drying process?
I ask because all our family dogs have always been fed pills hidden inside sultanas and it's never had side effects.


----------



## Badger's Mum

swaff said:


> someone told me about grapes a while ago and I never knew that one but are sultanas still bad or have they lost whatever makes them bad in the drying process?
> I ask because all our family dogs have always been fed pills hidden inside sultanas and it's never had side effects.


I read fruit cake is bad so i would say so


----------



## waggytailsstore

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


Just picked up on this one, I knew chocolate was bad for dogs but not all of these other items. Printing the list off and will keep with the other important documents we carry round the shows! Thanks DT


----------



## amanda460

OMG - this list is long - my pup (17 weeks) adores grapes and hasn't had any side effects (not to the eye anyway), i'll not give her them anymore that's for sure. I didnt know about onions either, she eats them in 'stews' etc on odd occasions. Knew about the chocolate as my hubby constantly tells me about that. This is really useful info - thankyou x


----------



## penfold

Thanks for the great post found it really informative.


----------



## LKelly

This is a great post, very informative. I will be forwarding this onto friend etc and I've posted it via Delicious as i think the more people who know this the better


----------



## borderterriers

Oh what a sad sad story I am in tears I couldn't imagine losing my babies that way my heart goes out to the family of the dogs. I stopped giving my dogs hide chews as there was a post about dogs choking on them and also that they are sometimes made from dog skin and have strichnine in the packaging when they are imported. I stopped buying cheap toys from the £1 shop as well as after reading about the chews I had given my dogs a cheap rope toy, the following day Maisie was passing pure blood. We took her to the vet and she was given antibiotics. The vet said it was something she had eaten, the only thing she had had different was the toy. A couple of days later Dylan was passing blood but not as bad as Maisie, he also had to have antibiotics. I threw the toy away when Maisie became ill because I suspected it was that. These toys also come from India and China. Ill never know if it was that but I won't take the chance again I never give them anything now that comes from abroad.


----------



## srhdufe

Thank you for this...
I knew about chocolate but not about grapes. My dog loves a few occasional grapes but i will never give him them anymore.. 
I couldn't bare the thought of losing him..


----------



## staflove

Thanks DT  you better come back dont stay away to long hun  or we will come hunt you down x


----------



## scarlet_rain

What about certain fruits? my puppy jack russell LOVES frozen or unfrozen rasberrys, i means she literally obsessed with them lol. She also enjoys apple. i guess some fruit is ok as they are indeed omnivores but like humans ther eis always something that isnt good for us


----------



## Badger's Mum

scarlet_rain said:


> What about certain fruits? my puppy jack russell LOVES frozen or unfrozen rasberrys, i means she literally obsessed with them lol. She also enjoys apple. i guess some fruit is ok as they are indeed omnivores but like humans ther eis always something that isnt good for us


Apple's fine but not the core


----------



## davehyde

beware of chocolate mulch in the garden too. that is toxic to dogs.

i think one of the mulches is as well not sure wich one.


----------



## Ty-bo

I knew about most of the things on the list but rawhide made from dog skin?????  I will stick to kongs from now on.
Also, in the origional post by DT potato sprouts are mentioned-what are these exactly?


----------



## flufffluff39

The potato plant is poisonous aswell as they are part of the nightshade family!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Thanks for this DT! 
You will be missed....


----------



## Guest

Thank you for this thread. I did not know that saltanas and grapes could be fatel to dogs. Its not something i would feed them anyway but its good to know as my kids quite often have them. My children know not to feed Holly anything unless i say its ok but my toddler will still sometimes offer her a buscuit so i will make sure im keeping a close eye when they are eating these foods


----------



## Spudlover

What can you do if your dog gets stung by a bee?
It happened once and it was horrible, I'm dreading it will happen again.
Is there a doggie antihistamine you can administer yourself?


----------



## Spudlover

I just bought a new hibiscus plant. is this dangerous for dogs?


----------



## Lazy Paw

Spudlover said:


> What can you do if your dog gets stung by a bee?


...something that might be of use before a vet reaches your pet. If you know for sure your dog or cat has been poisoned, feed the animal some raw egg-white. That will absorb part of the poison.
If your animal has been stung by a bee, first thing to do is to grab some ice and put it against the place where it has been stung. 
And of course call your vet at once!

Repeating, I`m afraid...


----------



## Lazy Paw

Spudlover said:


> Is there a doggie antihistamine you can administer yourself?


 You can use some of the non-prescription drugs "human" drugstores sell, like Tavegyl. But you still have to phone your vet, because with cats and small dogs it must be only a tiny fraction of a tablet.


----------



## susiejones

thanks for the post. i am new to owning a dog (or will be in the next few weeks) so this is great info for a newbie. i guess its one of those lists you build up over time through experience. hope i don't have to go through the same.


----------



## RowanWolf

If there is anything else dangerous in the way of foods I'd like to find out..I mean personally I don't like feeding human food to animals but I'm unsure what else is very dangerous.
I've been a dog owner all my life but my boyfriend's family have recently (a year) become a dog owner and I'm sure they feed her too much human rubbish.
Example, I was there the other weekend and she was given BBQ chicken from pizza hut.

I'm making a list of facts for them.


----------



## Lazy Paw

RowanWolf said:


> If there is anything else dangerous in the way of foods I'd like to find out..


One of the things dangerous, in the long run, both for dogs and cats, is most of the kinds of dog/cat food advertised and sold by most of the most popular producers. Almost anything you buy anywhere except veterinary drugstores can cause serious kidney and liver disorders, because of the aromatizers and such added to make the food more appealing to animals. That`s why pets don`t really like food recommended by vets. You can`t explain to your pet it`s healthy; the only thing you can do is "starve" your animal for some time so that it stars eating healthy food. Of course, the results of eating Tasty Things are only seen after some years, not at once. But when they _are_ seen it`s not a pleasant view... and sometimes it is too late to help...


----------



## RowanWolf

Is there any medical/expert advice on giving take-out food scraps to dogs?
I'm trying to convince some people I know to stop giving scraps to their dog.


----------



## rosemarylee

Take good care of your doggie,like yourself...............:001_tt2:


----------



## rosemarylee

Just do it......do it.....


----------



## dreilly

thanks for that info


----------



## DebsPink

flufffluff39 said:


> The potato plant is poisonous aswell as they are part of the nightshade family!!!


OMG! My new puppy was digging in compost I'd just emptied from my potato plant barrel yesterday. She even got hold of one of the plants and tugged at it before I could put it in the compost. I have 6 more potato barrels! I'll have to be really careful and dig these all up and dispose of the plants asap.

I was wondering if there was a complete list of poisionous plants anywhere and found this
Dogs Trust: Information: Dog A-Z: P: Poisonous Substances: Poisonous Plants

I'm going to have to dig up half my garden! hmy:

Debs


----------



## greyhounder

thank you!
x x x


----------



## jschofield09

Great, a much complete list of foods that dog should avoid that'
s what I'm looking and searching for. I know from that list of poisonous food food for dogs is only chocolates. Now I know what food I shouldn't give to my dogs.

Also i found this article while searching topic like this about poisonous food for dogs Foods You Should Not Feed Your Dog


----------



## PetGadgets

Hello everybody!
Please consider this humble contribution to this matter:
*Pet Health Hazards Most Commonly Found at Home *

For most pet owners, pets hold a special place in the household. They are much more than merely animals that live with the family; they are actual members the family. So where their well-being is concerned, we should be very aware of what elements in or around the home either are or could become threats to them. 
When considering your petssafety, you should bear in mind that pets have absolutely no notion of danger and care should be taken so as to prevent a fun moment from becoming a nightmare. Though potential dangers could be many, here are some of the most common.
Electrocution: One of the biggest dangers for many pets are electrical cords. They are attracted to them and are often tempted to chew on them. A good solution to this is CritterCord ,which is a cord cover that acts as protective tubing and is infused with a citrus scent. It is specifically designed to help protect your pets from the dangers of chewing on electrical cords.
Poisoning: Poisonous household plants like the azalea, dieffenbachia (dumb cane), lilies, mistletoe, and philodendron, among others, are extremely dangerous to pets. Insect control products, such as insecticides should also be carefully considered. Also, human medications can be toxic to animals. Keep medication containers and tubes of ointments and creams away from pets who could chew through them, and be vigilant about finding and disposing of any dropped pills.
Pets can develop allergies, the same way a human being can, so beware of spiders, scorpions, bees, and other insects. 
Choking: Toys with removable partslike squeaky toys or stuffed animals with plastic eyescan pose a choking hazard to animals. Take the same precautions with pets as you would with a small child. Also, plastic bags must be considered potentially hazardous. Leashes must be removed if the dog is not being walked, since there is always danger of strangulation. Rawhide doggie chews should be offered to a pet only with supervision, as they can pose a choking hazard as well. They may also be contaminated with Salmonella, which can infect pets and humans who come in contact with them.
You should also be equally cautious outside the home. 
·	Swimming pools must be monitored carefully. An Above-Ground Pool Eye Alarm is great for this. This easy-to-install safety system alerts you with a loud siren if your pet or child accidentally falls into the pool. 
·	Cars, too. Leaving your pet inside your car is not always a good idea. A HotDog can come in handy here. The Hotdog detects and reacts to deadly temperature changes within your vehicle. Also BreezeGuard Screens are a great solution to let your dog enjoy the fresh air keeping safety in mind. They are mobile pet window extensions custom made to your vehicle.

Check out these and other fantastic Pet Gadgets to keep your pet safe and out of harm´s way.
If you enjoyed this article, please feel free to post it to your site or blog and forward this link to your friends. Have a great day!


----------



## Liteskye

May I also add that rhubarb leaves are also poisonous for dogs.


----------



## Deed_not_Breed

first off i want to thank you already DT. I am a new member here and already you have helped. I have read thing that have said some plants are dangerous to dogs, but never before have i seen grapes on the list.
we often give grapes to my two older male APBT's because it is funny to watch them throw them in the air out of shock that they are so slippery and slimey. 
Recently my 8 month old started having a case of the squirts and we tried everything to find an answer. we even went as far as taking away his rawhide bones thinking that was his problem. upon reading your post i asked my vet, and we put 2 and 2 together. he developed a bad rash in his ear and like i said his poop wouldnt harden. the vet agreed that the grapes could be the problem.... pulled the grapes and shazzzam! Hard poop, nice pinkish ears again.
So if it means anything at all to you, you possibly saved the lives of 5 of my pets. not one my friend but 5. keep up the good work and i am forever in debt to you.

-B-


----------



## sparkie1984

i too would like to say thanks, were going to hopefully have ourselves a puppy in a few weeks and didnt know about half the stuff on this list!  


good work!


----------



## Siani

Thanks so much for bringing this to our attention. We have a large horse chestnut tree in our garden and at the moment they are dropping by the minute. Night time is the worst and I've just been out with him now for his post tea comfort break and kept him well away as it is impossible by torch light to see properly and the security light keeps going off just at the wrong time!


----------



## PARSON JR S

Thankyou, im a newbie and didnt realise how many things out there are toxic many thanks.


----------



## Danieleinlondon

Wow this is good information! Thank you so much.

And to the posters who's pets have suffered, I am so sorry! That's so very sad.

Dee


----------



## Setter

Bump, Bump


----------



## marmite

bump.......... thanks for info DT


----------



## ilovemytye

thank you for the info. i didnt realise that all these things can be toxic to your pet!!


----------



## mrothmen

Thanks for that,good info


----------



## nekomimi

I will take note of that information. I only know about the chocolates before you mentioned about the salt and others. Now I know what I know what is right and whats not.


----------



## clouie

WOW! That was really great and informative. Thank you so much for that very knowledgeable post. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. That would really help my dog and puppies a lot.:thumbup1:::


----------



## douglasMiles

i know that you're not supposed to give em chocolates either.


----------



## pennytwinkles

Thanks DT, it's great to have a list of all the things that are poisonous especially plants as I will be planting up my garden in the spring. I will defintiely avoid those plants that can cause harm or worse.

A few years ago we had dug up some Helleborus (Christmas Roses) and put them in the boot of the car to take to the tip. The next morning we had put the dog in the boot (hatchback) to take her for her run and later we noticed she was covered in a horrendous rash which was extremely red and burned looking. It turned out to be the sap from the Christmas Roses which must have remained wet on the boot protector. She was treated by the vet and everything healed up fine.

I knew about the chocolate as my youngest dog ate an extra large bar of Cadbury's Caramel. I immediately phoned the vet and was advised to give her a handful of Soda Crystals to swallow to make her vomit. Ended up phoning the vet again as she hadn't immediately vomitted and was told to give her another handful and take her immediately to see him where she was given something to make her sick and kept in for a few hours. Thankfully she was okay but I would never give any dog chocolate after that experience.

Another thing she ate was daffodil bulbs which I had read were poisonous and could be fatal to dogs so on that occasion I contacted the vet for advice. He contacted the poisons unit and adviced me with most dogs it would need to be quite a lot that they ate but I suppose every dog could be different. Luckily she had no problems other than vomitting up the bulbs.

Another thing my dogs will sniff at and one will eat is Bonemeal, again I think that is harmful so it has to be kept well out of his reach.

It is so sad to hear of pets being poisoned.


----------



## Zaros

Hi!

We read this article about poisonous foods for dogs with interest because there is one dish on the menu that caught our attention. Raw salmon. 

You said that raw salmon would be dangerous for dogs. According to BARF- diet (so called raw food diet) raw salmon is among the healthiest foods you could give to your dogs. Salmon is also a fish that contains no parasites, unlike e.g. pikes or other fresh water fishes which need freezing or cooking. 

Could you please explain why you think raw salmon is not good for the dog? Is it because of the parasites that many sweet water fishes have or is there another reason for this opinion?


----------



## tafwoc

Zaros said:


> Hi!
> 
> We read this interesting article about poisonous foods for dogs. There was one dish, however, that cought our attension, and that was raw salmon.
> 
> You said raw salmon would be dangerous for dogs. According to BARF- diet (so called raw food diet) raw salmon is among the healthiest foods you could give to your dogs. Salmon is also a fish that contains no parasites, unlike e.g. pikes or other fresh water fishes, which need at freezing or cooking.
> 
> Could you explain why do you think raw salmon is not good for the dog? Is it because of the parasites that many sweet water fishes have or is there another reason for this opinion?


Oh dear god parasites? I eat sushi! Bleh.


----------



## zturtilli

This post is well enough to be a Christmas gift to all pet lovers.. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Plabebob

I am printing this off now & sticking on the kitchen wall!

V. important - thanks.


----------



## dagny0823

I just saw a similar article in Dog Fancy magazine (an older issue, from 2008) that said avocado is toxic. This was news to me, as I had just purchased a bag of Avoderm dogfood, made with avocados and it hadn't killed my dog yet . 2 pages later, an ad for Avoderm. I think someone got a little confused with that list. I do know avocado is toxic to parrots, but it's good for dogs and cats.


----------



## Lance

When you say potato sprouts, is that just normal potato? If so, that means I can't give my dogs left over casserole. They won't be impressed. Grapes surprises me. Do they ferment in a dogs stomach? I think I may have trouble feeding them grapes anyway, but some dogs are raised eating anything and everything.
Lance


----------



## jerysbond

Thanks for the posting, It is really helpful to me. 
Your post is very interesting and I teach something new over here. Nice information. 
My heartiest thanks for sharing.


----------



## NorthernLight

Mould.

One of my dogs was treated symptomatically when exhibiting extreme tremours and foaming mouth, fitting constantly. 

The vet sedated her for a total of two days, 4 hours at a time, (on waking each time checked her state and sedated again if symptoms still there).

Luckily she pulled through.

When I took her in the vet suggested rat poison, I checked for any in our garden and surrounds, and could not find any. All I could think was she had been in a river after rain and we assumed maybe run off from farmland containing poisons was ingested. 

After she recovered I found out my neighbour had left soup out to cool for the fridge/freezer and forgotten about it for weeks and only found the empty pan. I asked if it was mouldy, and she said very..


----------



## btx_2020

i have anexperience with my dogs. when i am going to work, i am leaving my dogs alone at home. and when i go home at noon. i found my dog cheaw my tv wire. thanks god my tv wire is not connected.
so my advice, becareful leaving your pets alone at home
regards


----------



## JessandAstra

Just bumping this up, great tips.


----------



## sawnee

A great thread and some real eye openers like Salmon (not that the dog would get any, the wife would beat him to it)


----------



## chestersmum

I'm very surprised spinach I thought all veggies were good for them. On the tv the other day they said broccoli was poisonous too. Anyone know for sure ?


----------



## Zaros

sawnee said:


> A great thread and some real eye openers like Salmon (not that the dog would get any, the wife would beat him to it)


Re post #94. (Slightly modified)

We read this article about poisonous foods for dogs with great interest because there is one dish on the menu that caught our attention. Raw salmon.

Raw salmon is considered to be dangerous for dogs. According to BARF- diet (so called raw food diet) raw salmon is among the healthiest foods you could give to your dogs. Salmon is also a fish that contains no parasites, unlike e.g. pikes or other fresh water fishes which need freezing or cooking.

We own two Sarps and both are fed the fish raw once every week and both animals are in perfect health.

Again we ask;
Could you please explain why raw Salmon is supposed to be harmful to dogs?


----------



## Lazy Paw

Zaros said:


> Could you please explain why raw Salmon is supposed to be harmful to dogs?


This might have to do with the fact that all fresh-water fishes are harmful to both dogs and cats in that eating them destroys vitamins in the organism of a dog or a cat (cat especially). At least, that`s what my vets tell me. So what my pets get is sea fish.


----------



## fleurtess

Thank you so much for the list of things that can poison a dog. Personally I don't have any plants in the house, dogs are only given dog food and dog treats. I keep checking the garden for rogue weeds that might come up. I am always wary of things that can poison a dog or cat. I really don't understand people that give dogs human treats such as nuts etc or even alcohol. There is nothing funny about the man who says my dog loves his beer.

Dogs should eat dog food and dog treats, cats are more fussy thankfully but will shred a plant in the home just for the hell of it.


----------



## Zaros

Lazy Paw said:


> This might have to do with the fact that all fresh-water fishes are harmful to both dogs and cats in that eating them destroys vitamins in the organism of a dog or a cat (cat especially). At least, that`s what my vets tell me. So what my pets get is sea fish.


And in the experts were suppose to place our trust? :scared:

Salt water Salmon does not contain any parasites whereas fresh water Salmon might. These parasites cause nothing more severe than worms in a dog. A condition just as easily contracted by ingesting soil whilst the animal is digging in the earth. One very good reason why we worm dogs on a regular basis.
Both Pike and Perch, however, are well-known for carrying parasites and it is advisable to either freeze or cook before feeding because either method kills off any parasites in the fish.


----------



## peteraugusts

That was nice post based on poisonous items.I was really not aware about many things specially I was not knowing that Poinsettia causes rashes because my dog used to eat the leaves and had the rashes but I didn't came to know the reason .From now onwards I will keep all these things in mind.


----------



## PuppyDoo

OMG, grapes are POISONOUS?  My dog loves grapes! If I drop one he's on it before I can turn around. Really must look out for that in future


----------



## Dirky47

PuppyDoo said:


> OMG, grapes are POISONOUS?  My dog loves grapes! If I drop one he's on it before I can turn around. Really must look out for that in future


Really? So better stop feeding your dog grapes for it is not recommendable for his health. :thumbup:


----------



## RachyBobs

Also please keep pills, anti freeze etc etc away from your dogs i found out the hard way with my puppy being on deaths door with kidney problems and liver failure, thankfully she is gettinh through it


----------



## Dirky47

Glad to be in this thread. I learned new things here. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## fleurtess

Don't let your dog eat anything that has salt in or on it, unless you have a dog with Addisons and have to add salt to the dog's food. 

Keeping a dog safe is easy really, all you have to do is think dog, your dog would love to dig up that lovely plant you have standing in the corner, what fun! Oh look mum or dad has left those lovely smelling treats in reach and no one is looking, what fun! There are loads of treats out there for your dog to enjoy, fill your home with these and have fun with your dog.

This is a great thread, it has taught a lot of people a lot of things about what their dogs should not be eating. Dog food is plentiful, when I was a kid and we lived in Africa there were no cans filled with dog food to feed your dog. My dog was fed cooked heart, carrots and rice and he lived to a great age. I learnt from that and only feed my dogs tripe and beef raw! They are healthy and even the Addison's dog is doing well. They are given a tripe stick and one shapes buscuit as a treat each day. That is all they are given. My pups are raised on goats milk and raw mince, cooked chicken and eventually tripe and beef or natures menu foods if the prospective owners don't want to feed raw food. Think dog and you won't go wrong.

By the way, a tripe stick a day keeps a dog's teeth in excellent condition, my Vet is amazed at my 7 year olds teeth. They are clean and healthy, it sadens me greatly when dogs have to have teeth pulled out because the owners didn't look after the dogs teeth the natural way. Brushing your dog's teeth is a ploy for you to buy dog tooth brushes and toothpaste. A tripe stick is natures way of keeping a dog's teeth healthy and clean. A raw knuckle bone does the same thing, keeps a dog's teeth in tip top condition and gives the dog lots of enjoyment getting all that lovely marrow out of it.

Laura


----------



## Dirky47

> Don't let your dog eat anything that has salt in or on it, unless you have a dog with Addisons and have to add salt to the dog's food.


But almost all of the foods we eat contains salts. Well, i guess those things that is too much of salt.


----------



## fleurtess

Nearly all the foods we eat are not suitable for our dogs. The fact that we like them does not mean that they are good for our dog. After all how many of us actually eat dog food or dog biscuits? So why in that case give our dogs what we eat? Simple!


----------



## Zaros

fleurtess said:


> Nearly all the foods we eat are not suitable for our dogs. The fact that we like them does not mean that they are good for our dog. After all how many of us actually eat dog food or dog biscuits? So why in that case give our dogs what we eat? Simple!


Apart from their daily ration of Royal Canin Giant Junior our dogs always eat what we eat. They just don't get it cooked! The local butcher thinks we're barking mad! But he's all the richer for it! :lol:


----------



## fleurtess

Zaros said:


> Apart from their daily ration of Royal Canin Giant Junior our dogs always eat what we eat. They just don't get it cooked! The local butcher thinks we're barking mad! But he's all the richer for it! :lol:


Raw food is excellent for dogs, after all it's what they eat in the wild. Mine are fed raw food and have wonderful coats and are healthy with it. No tummy upsets either

Laura


----------



## serpentseye

I am printing that list out and hanging it in the kitchen...great information and as you say, could save a little life! thanks so much!


----------



## lancaster

A good and useful article, well done.

Lancaster's Blog:thumbup:


----------



## eric

thanks for this. i will tell my big brother, he's a dog. he sometimes eats bits of onion. he is stupid.

Gino


----------



## Kaitlyn

Wow i had no idea Onion and Grape were harmful... knew about chocolate but crikey i've given Cassie a grape or two this week!!!! 

Definately wont be giving her anymore now.. she can have her doggy choccy drops and gravy bones!

Know DT isn't here now but thank you all the same!!!!


----------



## nic76

mine like grapes and apples.maybe i should lay off the grapes. they hardly ever have them but hey best stop


----------



## sunnyej

umm might wana remove three things


salt , potato sprouts , onion .

my dogs everyday eat salted food  and they love it 
even they eat potato sprouts and onion . they have no effects on their bodies and i never saw a dog getting effected by these  IMO


----------



## Teddys mum

sunnyej said:


> umm might wana remove three things
> 
> salt , potato sprouts , onion .
> 
> my dogs everyday eat salted food  and they love it
> even they eat potato sprouts and onion . they have no effects on their bodies and i never saw a dog getting effected by these  IMO


salt isnt good for anyone!!and onion kills off red blood cells causing anemia!

here is a link to read

When Good Dogs Eat Bad Things


----------



## Lazy Paw

sunnyej said:


> my dogs everyday eat salted food  and they love it
> i never saw a dog getting effected by these  IMO


Well, most dogs love chocolate, too, but that`s not good for them. The difference is you see the effect of chocolate immediately, but the effect of salt becomes apparent much later...


----------



## chrissie-h

This is a great thread! I rencently found out that avacados are poisonous to dogs - I don't know if this is on here - another thing to watch out for though!

More info on general house and garden safety in the 'Dogs In The Garden' site linked in my signature - hope it's of some help!  x


----------



## sunnyej

but its been centuries . 

here in India we always give them the same food we eat and dogs have no issues and they live longer too .if u say so
however ,here no such issue was found . In fact salt is known to kill off venom.

and about onions we give them cooked onions as its used in our meal preparations. 

:/


----------



## dagny0823

chrissie-h said:


> This is a great thread! I rencently found out that avacados are poisonous to dogs - I don't know if this is on here - another thing to watch out for though!
> 
> More info on general house and garden safety in the 'Dogs In The Garden' site linked in my signature - hope it's of some help!  x


Umm, one word. Avoderm. Don't know if you have this brand of dog food over there, but there's a ton of avocado in the dry and wet food. I think this is a misconception perhaps derived from the fact that avocado is poisonous to many parrots, and I believe chewing on the pit isn't such a good idea.


----------



## Kip

Thank you for the valuable advice. I knew about onions but not grapes. I have heard that some dogs love grapes and apples. Mine doesn't.


----------



## Montys_Mum

Fantastic advice, and some items on there I didn't realise would be an issue.

Thank you!


----------



## Lazy Paw

Well this is not really about poisonous but still about harmful...
Did you know NOISE is harmful and painful for dogs and cats? And some other animals, too.


----------



## john doe

Wow didn't realise there were so many things that were that dangerous to dogs, useful thread, good stuff.


----------



## fringo

ahh man thats sad seeng your beloved pets dying infront of you and you could do nothing about it.. its very painful....


----------



## Lazy Paw

Just in case:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/48117-dog-heatstroke-survival-guide.html
This can really save your pet`s life. Repeated over and over, still often forgotten: lots of pets die every summer just because their owners are forgetful or plain dumb.


----------



## fleurtess

Lazy Paw said:


> Well this is not really about poisonous but still about harmful...
> Did you know NOISE is harmful and painful for dogs and cats? And some other animals, too.


Hence I threatened to take the RAF to court as their jets were flying too low over our house and the dog's reactions were all too clear. I also had a bitch in whelp at the time. I phoned the RAF liason officer and gave the woman such a blasting on the phone I was that upset. I then phoned my Solicitor who wrote a really stiff letter to the RAF and since then the jets have not flown low over our house.


----------



## fleurtess

Lazy Paw said:


> Just in case:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/48117-dog-heatstroke-survival-guide.html
> This can really save your pet`s life. Repeated over and over, still often forgotten: lots of pets die every summer just because their owners are forgetful or plain dumb.


Twice this summer I have had to call the Police to come and rescue dogs from a car when it was very hot. The poor dogs were panting and in distress. I have to admit I did feel like smashing the window, instead I always carry a spray bottle with water in it and sprayed the dogs. The Police in one of the instances got the dogs out and put them into a cooled van, in the other they just asked me to keep spraying the dogs and provided a bucket of cold water. They waited with me until the owners arrived at which point I made myself scarce.


----------



## Lazy Paw

fleurtess said:


> since then the jets have not flown low over our house.


You`ve been extremely lucky!



fleurtess said:


> Twice this summer I have had to call the Police to come and rescue dogs from a car when it was very hot. The poor dogs were panting and in distress. I have to admit I did feel like smashing the window, instead I always carry a spray bottle with water in it and sprayed the dogs. The Police in one of the instances got the dogs out and put them into a cooled van, in the other they just asked me to keep spraying the dogs and provided a bucket of cold water.


Thank you sincerely! Many persons would just be indignant and do nothing. I`m glad to know there are persons who do help.


----------



## PetShopsUSA

I saw this post the other day, and wanted to say that it's extremely good information. I second the point about *Poinsettias and Mistletoe*!


----------



## newfiesmum

Just why people leave dogs in the car at all is beyond me. If you are going out for the day and can't have the dog with you all the time, don't take him at all. If you are going to the supermarket, why take the dog? I never leave my dogs in the car for more than 2 minutes and then only if I am popping into a garage shop, where I can see them the whole time I am in there.

When Joshua was ten weeks old, he had heatstroke. He was only in the house with the door left open just like Ferdie, but he spent five hours sitting in a paddling pool at the vets with a drip in his arm. I was devastated. I would never take the chance of leaving them in a car.


----------



## m'lady

my dog eats grapes every other morning
and she eats spinach and onions with her dinner
and is healthy and fine x


----------



## tracieduran

Wow! Some good advice there:thumbup:


----------



## Clare7435

I have always kept an eye on this thread and it's been a great source of info especially with getting penny this year...I'd never had a puppy from such a young age so searched the forum a lot to make sure i was doing things right
One thing I have noticed with her though and I'm not sure if it's the same with every dog or not but it's something i have noticed on a few occasions and I'm pretty impressed.
If someone offers her anything she shouldnt eat she seems to know its not good for her. Don't get me wrong I dont allow people to offer her things that are bad for her but we all know what kids are like, and they do at times offer dogs treats they shouldnt have, expecially when you hve other peoples kids round or ou're out with them.....and on more than one occasion penny has been offered chocolate...she sniffs but wont touch....if the kids leave a breakfast bowl out and it's got musilie and milk in it.....she wont touch it....grapes....she wont touch them....it seems anything that they're not supposed to have she wont go near.....is this an inbuilt dog sense or something or is my pooch just a clever girl


----------



## manda&ruby

Some great advice. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

m'lady said:


> my dog eats grapes every other morning
> and she eats spinach and onions with her dinner
> and is healthy and fine x


Isn`t this just down to common sense? A bit of leftover dinner now and again isn`t going to kill a dog. It`s all down to amounts. If a dog eats a large quantity of anything it may do harm. A friends dog drank a pan of chip oil and did himself a lot of damage. 
So I`m not going to get paranoid about my dog having a bit of my teacake...


----------



## huskylover23

i only feed my dogs dog food or dog treats. hubby sometimes gives them little bits he eats but i dont like too. i know my sister was shocked when she came to stay as she went to give lady all the left overs from 3 adult plates and 3 child plates but i managed to stop her quickly. that is their dogs main meals in the evening


----------



## panzzerobz

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


 Could someone please point me to the reference which states raw Salmon is bad for my Broader Collie.The reason for asking is many Holistic and supporters of Raw Food state oily fish like sardines herring and salmon are GOOD ??? !


----------



## Zaros

panzzerobz said:


> Could someone please point me to the reference which states raw Salmon is bad for my Broader Collie.The reason for asking is many Holistic and supporters of Raw Food state oily fish like sardines herring and salmon are GOOD ??? !


It's a similar question to the one we asked and never recieved an explanation. Raw Salmon is fine. We've always fed the fish to our dogs as part of their balanced diet. They eat one fish every week. And it is fresh. It's straight from the lake.:001_cool:


----------



## billyboysmammy

salmon (and any other upstream breeding fish)... can be infected with a microorganism that causes salmon poisoning disease. If untreated death usually followes after 14 days!

BUT (before we all start to panic)... this is ONLY found in certain parts of north America, and so providing you know where your salmon comes from there is NO REASON NOT TO FEED RAW SALMON (or trout etc).


----------



## panzzerobz

Thanks for the reply...it is as I thought probably similar to the liver fluke risk faced by cattle , sheep, goats and us of course over here !!!

I did get a "Fierce Faced" look from my Broader Collie Mr Foxy"Patch"Rommel when I dared to say " Sorry M8 no Salmon for you"...especially as he had watched me buying a whole one.


----------



## Maiisiku

Can I just point out that raisens are poisonus too.


----------



## aleexa

Chocolate,Onions, salt? Come on....,are you serious?


----------



## Guest

aleexa said:


> Chocolate,Onions, salt? Come on....,are you serious?


Yep! deadly! and especially Raisons!!! Did that stupid DoubleTrouble miss those off:scared: Good job you have this one ain't it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Great Bear

I think there's too much hysteria here! Step back and take a deep breath and then start again.
I come across a lot of dogs and dog owners, (It comes with my business in providing holidays for dogs), and their stories of what their dogs have done and what appears true and what appears to be nonsense. Consider the following.


I've been told of a terrier that ate its way through one of the large (huge) Christmas sized bars of chocolate with no ill effect whatsoever, so how dangerous is it really? 
My dogs regularly eat grapes, and raisins (in cakes). No ill effects observed at all.
Another visiting dog regularly hunts down toads (which are supposed to be highly toxic), chews them for a while until really frothing and foaming at the mouth, and then spits them out. My own dogs have done this and the first time I was terrified of the consequences, but nothing further happened; no ill effects at all. These days it no longer worries me.
My dogs have chicken bones all the time, again with none of the supposed choking associated with such.

I concede that there are many toxic things around for dogs to ingest, but they don't seem to go for such things naturally. If my dogs see me eating something, they assume its good for them as well and want a bit; is this where the trouble originates I wonder? Also, I feel that the size of the dog may play a part in how supposed toxins work in a dog's body. I have large dogs (Dobermans), so eating something poisonous may not be as harmful for them as for a very small dog, but this still doesn't explain why a little terrier could eat his way through pounds of (supposedly toxic) chocolate and live to enjoy it!
.


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> II come across a lot of dogs and dog owners, (It comes with my business in providing holidays for dogs), and their stories of what their dogs have done and what appears true and what appears to be nonsense. Consider the following.
> 
> 
> I've been told of a terrier that ate its way through one of the large (huge) Christmas sized bars of chocolate with no ill effect whatsoever, so how dangerous is it really?
> My dogs regularly eat grapes, and raisins (in cakes). No ill effects observed at all.
> My dogs have chicken bones all the time, again with none of the supposed choking associated with such.
> 
> .


Duno what your business is mate buy shall make a note to myself not to leave my dogs with you!

FACT! chocolate is not poisinous to dogs! BUT cocoa IS! depending on the type of chocolate the dog digests it can be fatal! YEP! mine have scoffed a bar of choccy with no ill effects! But please - don't indicate that it is safe to eat chocolate!

FACT! As few as five grapes can kill!

FACT! We all konw dogs can eat RAW chicken bones with no ill effects whatsover! They cannot however eat cooked bones in the same way! REason!! raws bones are digestable! Cooked bones are not - they CAN splinter and cause devestaing damage!!

CONCLUSION!! Take with a pinch of salt what BIGBEAR sez please! Otherwise you COULD kill your dog THAT IS ANOTHER FACT!


----------



## Great Bear

Sorry, Mate, but I'll stick with the facts of what I've seen and what I've heard. As I've said, there are a lot of things that may be dangerous to dogs but dogs are not as stupid as DT implies; they generally know what they can eat though they can sometimes make a mistake. 

Come up for air DT. When dogs start reading chocolate bar labels to see what the cocoa content is, and then determine the amount of theobromine it contains and weigh it up against their body weight, then maybe they'll start to worry. Until then, many dogs, big and small seem to enjoy chocolate with no ill effects.

FACT - My dogs eat more than 5 grapes often - according to you they should be dead - they're not!

FACT - My dogs eat all sorts of bones cooked or not, because they don't cause them any problems. 

CONCLUSION - make your own minds up. There's too much said by too many unqualified people and all this heresy is clouding the real issues. People bandy around general statements such as "we all know chocolate is bad for dogs", but no one can point to any definitive research to back such a statement up! Until someone can come up with an authoritative proof, I'll stick by the empirical eveidence.
.


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> Sorry, Mate, but I'll stick with the facts of what I've seen and what I've heard. As I've said, there are a lot of things that may be dangerous to dogs but dogs are not as stupid as DT implies; they generally know what they can eat though they can sometimes make a mistake.
> 
> Come up for air DT. When dogs start reading chocolate bar labels to see what the cocoa content is, and then determine the amount of theobromine it contains and weigh it up against their body weight, then maybe they'll start to worry. Until then, many dogs, big and small seem to enjoy chocolate with no ill effects.
> 
> FACT - My dogs eat more than 5 grapes often - according to you they should be dead - they're not!
> 
> FACT - My dogs eat all sorts of bones cooked or not, because they don't cause them any problems.
> 
> CONCLUSION - make your own minds up. There's too much said by too many unqualified people and all this heresy is clouding the real issues. People bandy around general statements such as "we all know chocolate is bad for dogs", but no one can point to any definitive research to back such a statement up! Until someone can come up with an authoritative proof, I'll stick by the empirical eveidence.
> .


No disputing the fact that YOUR dogs have suffered NO ill effects! As it happens mine have eaten three of those things you list with NO ill effects! BUT not all dogs have the same tolerances!

And yep! I'll find you documented truth that COCOA can be fatal to dogs!
So you stick to your empirical evidence I'll stick to mine! and we'll lt the other decide for themselves!

And I'm up for air sunbeam! shame you can't do the same! but then I guess thats out of the question with a head the size of yours you must have one hell of a sore butt!


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> CONCLUSION - make your own minds up. There's too much said by too many unqualified people and all this heresy is clouding the real issues. People bandy around general statements such as "we all know chocolate is bad for dogs", but no one can point to any definitive research to back such a statement up! Until someone can come up with an authoritative proof, I'll stick by the empirical eveidence.
> .


Here ya go sunbeam! a starter for ya!
Chocolate Poisoning in the Dog


----------



## SpringerHusky

I dunno if the thread on suki can be posted if anyone can find it, she became gravely ill after eating grapes.

I've known dogs to eat chocolate their whole lives with no problems but i've also met a dog who ate a a packet of chocolate buttons and almost died.

Personally any owner taking those risks is not a very good owner, why would you even risk it?!


----------



## Great Bear

Oh dear, you have to resort to insults and innuendo now; often the last resort of those who've run out of other ideas.

Note that the site you mention states" Most cases of chocolate poisoning involve dogs that have eaten a whole box of chocolates from under a Christmas tree", who normally feeds their dog that much chocolate in one go? Also note the get-out words. e.g. "it may only require" and " can contain as much as ", all very worrying until taken in context! 
Now consider the terrier that ate almost the entire large chocolate bar and survived to enjoy it; what happened there then? (or don't Cadbury's put cocoa in their chocolate?)


----------



## sue&harvey

SpringerHusky said:


> I dunno if the thread on suki can be posted if anyone can find it, she became gravely ill after eating grapes.
> 
> I've known dogs to eat chocolate their whole lives with no problems but i've also met a dog who ate a a packet of chocolate buttons and almost died.
> 
> Personally any owner taking those risks is not a very good owner, why would you even risk it?!


You mean this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/95723-help-sukis-eaten-grapes.html

I really don't know why people come on and say this isn't poisonous, my dog this my mates dog that. A quick google or chat with you vet would tell you that grapes and cocoa is!

Cadbury dairy milk chocolate has a low cocoa content, if a dog ate a bar of green and Black the consequences could be very different. Different dogs may tolerate different levels!

PLEASE NOTE, I AM NOT SAYING CADBURY'S CHOCOLATE IS SAFE


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> Oh dear, you have to resort to insults and innuendo now; often the last resort of those who've run out of other ideas.
> 
> Note that the site you mention states" Most cases of chocolate poisoning involve dogs that have eaten a whole box of chocolates from under a Christmas tree", who normally feeds their dog that much chocolate in one go? Also note the get-out words. e.g. "it may only require" and " can contain as much as ", all very worrying until taken in context!
> Now consider the terrier that ate almost the entire large chocolate bar and survived to enjoy it; what happened there then? (or don't Cadbury's put cocoa in their chocolate?)


Look! We are not trying to tell you that the results will ALWALYS be fatal! we all know that is not so! Many (you and me for starters) both have dogs that have eaten chocolate and lived to tell the talel!

But there are people out there who genuinely DONT know! Leading them to believe that there is NO danger is irresponsible!
Now thats it from me on this matter! say and do as you please!

DT


----------



## Ducky

Great Bear said:


> As I've said, there are a lot of things that may be dangerous to dogs but dogs are not as stupid as DT implies; they generally know what they can eat though they can sometimes make a mistake.


what a ridiculous thing to say! dogs will eat ANYTHING given the chance. have you ever owned a beagle?????

i spend much of my day watching out for him speedswallowing anything he can come across on his walks. today his preferred choice was old cigarette packets.


----------



## newfiesmum

Great Bear said:


> I think there's too much hysteria here! Step back and take a deep breath and then start again.
> I come across a lot of dogs and dog owners, (It comes with my business in providing holidays for dogs), and their stories of what their dogs have done and what appears true and what appears to be nonsense. Consider the following.
> 
> 
> I've been told of a terrier that ate its way through one of the large (huge) Christmas sized bars of chocolate with no ill effect whatsoever, so how dangerous is it really?
> My dogs regularly eat grapes, and raisins (in cakes). No ill effects observed at all.
> Another visiting dog regularly hunts down toads (which are supposed to be highly toxic), chews them for a while until really frothing and foaming at the mouth, and then spits them out. My own dogs have done this and the first time I was terrified of the consequences, but nothing further happened; no ill effects at all. These days it no longer worries me.
> My dogs have chicken bones all the time, again with none of the supposed choking associated with such.
> 
> I concede that there are many toxic things around for dogs to ingest, but they don't seem to go for such things naturally. If my dogs see me eating something, they assume its good for them as well and want a bit; is this where the trouble originates I wonder? Also, I feel that the size of the dog may play a part in how supposed toxins work in a dog's body. *I have large dogs (Dobermans), so eating something poisonous may not be as harmful for them as for a very small dog, *but this still doesn't explain why a little terrier could eat his way through pounds of (supposedly toxic) chocolate and live to enjoy it!
> .


Size has nothing to do with it. I concede that some dogs can eat chocolate without ill effects - my little mongrel used to wait for his Mars bar when we had been shopping (didn't know any better then). But I have a 12 stone newfoundland who gobbled up a box of milk chocolates and charged about the house like a maniac, eyes all red, and drinking gallons of water.

To say these things are not poisonous when there is plenty of evidence that they are, is totally irresponsible.


----------



## Guest

Ducky said:


> what a ridiculous thing to say! dogs will eat ANYTHING given the chance. have you ever owned a beagle?????
> 
> i spend much of my day watching out for him speedswallowing anything he can come across on his walks. today his preferred choice was old cigarette packets.





newfiesmum said:


> Size has nothing to do with it. I concede that some dogs can eat chocolate without ill effects - my little mongrel used to wait for his Mars bar when we had been shopping (didn't know any better then). But I have a 12 stone newfoundland who gobbled up a box of milk chocolates and charged about the house like a maniac, eyes all red, and drinking gallons of water.
> 
> To say these things are not poisonous when there is plenty of evidence that they are, is totally irresponsible.


the sad thing is the poster works with dogs! Check his signature! Doubt he will have many customers from this section when members read his irresponsible claims!

Proof guys that you need to check who you are handing your dogs over to!

Suggest the maybe a mod could remove the portions of his posts that could be potentially dangerous!

DT


----------



## Great Bear

It's fascinating to read about the theobromine (chocolate) poisoning. I've spent several hours studying this now and here are the results.
It is a cocoa derivative and is toxic to many animals including humans! [1]. People who eat a lot of chocolate, especially the elderly, are equally likely to be poisoned.
Domestic animals are more at risk because they metabolise theobromine more slowly. A standard dog (everyone seems to use 20Kg as standard), will start to feel unwell after ingesting 240 g (8.5 oz) of dark chocolate, but serious symptoms don't manifest unless it eats at least a half a kilogram (1.1 lb) of milk chocolate [1]. This poisoning is treatable [2]. Although not usual, the effects of theobromine poisoning can become fatal [2].
Therefore, chocolate is poisonous to animals including humans. 
To proceed into how bad it can be, the following need to be considered.
(1) A definition of what chocolate is. It seems to range from weak milk chocolate, through plain chocolate to bakers chocolate, which has the highest concentrations of theobromine. Some web sites state an implied maximum figure of 16 mg per gram of chocolate [3] though no citation is given; many other sites put this much lower, less than 3 mg per Gram (with the exception of cocoa powder itself) [2]. There is also a report that 130 mg/kg was fatal to one dog [3]. No other details of this dog are given e.g. breed, weight, age or state of health. 
(2) The size or quantity of a chocolate bar. A "standard" Galaxy chocolate bar is 46 grams [4]. A large bar is 125g.

(3) The size of the dog ingesting the chocolate. Small dogs are more susceptible to poisoning than large ones. According to one site, a standard dog would then need around 162.5g of the (potent 16 mg per gram) dark chocolate to be fatal [3]. 
(4) How frequently the dog eats chocolate. Chocolate has a half life of approx. 7.1 hours [2] (for humans), and 17.5 hours for dogs because they metabolise it slower. Thus a dog who gets chocolate several times during the day is in much more danger than one who gets a piece every few days.
(5) A particular dog's tolerance to theobromine. Some dogs may have an allergy to chocolate which may bring on a sudden fatal reaction, whilst others may happily consume lots. Think of this in terms of humans with nut allergies; whilst a small exposure to nuts may be life threatening for some, most are happy to eat all sorts of nuts without ill effect.
(6) The dog's reaction. As chocolate is not a natural food for a dog, it will not agree with him. As with most ingested substances that don't agree with what the stomach expects, there is often vomiting, and with this most of the harmful substances are evacuated from the stomach. If a dog does somehow manage to get hold of your chocolate cake, you can normally expect to see it again soon after.

*So in conclusion*, there is little guidance to what a particular dog may safely ingest.
To me it means that if my (large) dogs steal a standard bar of galaxy milk chocolate, I don't have to go running straight to the vet. However, if they ate through several large bars of plain chocolate, then an urgent visit to the vet is likely to be imminent. 
I have large dogs so I don't fret when someone gives them a small piece of milk chocolate every once in a while. However, this small piece of chocolate would have a far greater effect on a smaller dog. A dog half the size should proportionately be accorded half the amount.
To summit all up, chocolate isn't the mega poison that hearsay has come to regard it as; there are many examples of dogs eating lots without ill effect. However, do remember that chocolate isn't a natural food for dogs. As such, you shouldn't feed your dog chocolate treats; they'd prefer meat instead anyway. A 'standard' dog having stolen a little bit of milk chocolate from an unguarded coffee table is unlikely to perish immediately afterwards (unless there are other underlying medical problems). 
The danger of theobromine poisoning seems to be much greater to those who have small dogs that are allowed to jump on furniture e.g. the arms of sofas and such like, which puts them in range of whatever's on the coffee table, and a nice box of unguarded chocolates and it's inevitable consequences will doubtless continue to perpetuate the chocolate is poison theme.
.
-------------------------------
[1]	Theobromine poisoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[2]	Theobromine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
[3]	Chocolate Poisoning in the Dog
[4]	Galaxy - Indulgent selection of the smoothest and creamiest chocolate


----------



## Guest

Erm! didn't I tell you at your first post it were the cocoa that is poisnous?

Go study all you like! 
It don't alter the FACTS!


----------



## Great Bear

In the very first post to this thread, you state:

"Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.

Chocolate*** ( human) "

There's no mention of cocoa there at all! It seems that your goalposts have moved!


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> In the very first post to this thread, you state:
> 
> "Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> …Chocolate*** ( human)… "
> 
> There's no mention of cocoa there at all! It seems that your goalposts have moved!


Great Bear!
Erm!!! seeing as that Double Trouble is not longer with us cannot ask em! But seeing a this DoubleTrouble is her I shall reply is a nice and friendly manner! (Unlike the other one) You will not at the bottom that the staring system says it CAN be fatal CAN is vastly different to WILL you can have a RTA and survive yet briving at a brick wall WILL no doubt be fatal!

Now!! I am not taking a blind BIT of notice of ANYTHING MORE you say! You have completely kn*ckered a good thread! No one should take you seriously! But draw their own conclusions!

And as for having a business that involves dogs:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Zaros

Ducky said:


> what a ridiculous thing to say! dogs will eat ANYTHING given the chance. have you ever owned a beagle?????


I'm sorry to have to disagree with this statement. But some dogs are quite particular what they will eat and, sometimes, down right fussy.

Example: Zara will eat most vegetables, Oscar refuses to entertain them.
Zara will eat the odd biscuit, Oscar refuses to entertain them.
Zara will eat most fruits, Oscar will not entertain them.
Zara will drink yogurt and piima (a version of sour milk)
Oscar says forget it where's the meat and bones.

We also know that it would be virtually impossible to poison our dogs (unless you force fed them and the chances of that ever happening are zero to stop being bloody ridiculous) because they won't eat food given or left by strangers.


----------



## Great Bear

Thank you for deciding "I am not taking a blind BIT of notice of ANYTHING MORE _ say!" And I apologise if there has been confusion over more than one DT involved in this thread; I wasn't aware that names get recycled so often!
------------------------------------

To continue this thread in a fact finding role to determine what is good or bad for dogs and what is just hearsay, other readers may be interested in the following:

I have further information about the dangers of overdosing on chocolate by dogs. I've discovered that the LD50(*) is about 100mg/kg of dog for chocolate [1]. This figure states that out of the sample of dogs under test, half died(**) when administered this amount of theobromine, the active substance in cocoa which gives chocolate its flavour. Although this figure was probably horrifically obtained, it does provide a figure of what is likely to kill a dog.

A vet (Mike Richards, DVM), extrapolates these figures to provide the following lethal limits:

Milk chocolate: 1 ounce per pound of body weight (2 ounces per kg of body weight).
Plain chocolate: 1 ounce per 3 pounds of body weight ( 1 ounce per 1.5 kg body weight).
Baker's (cooking) chocolate: 1 ounce per 9 pounds of body weight ( 1 ounce per 4 kg)
*1 ounce = 28.3495231 gram*

As a standard dog seems to be taken as 20Kg, a fatal dose of milk chocolate is determined to be 20 * 2 = 40 ounces or 2.6lbs (1134g), whilst for plain chocolate, this would be 20 * 1.5 = 30 ounces or 1.875lbs (850g). 
Converting these figures to chocolate bars, a standard bar of Galaxy milk chocolate is 46g, which means 24 bars! (or just over 9 large (125g) bars. If you prefer plain chocolate, the figures are (for the same size bars), 18 and 6.8 bars. Cooking chocolate is only sold in big bars and I don't have figures for these.

Then ask yourself, who is going to feed a dog that much chocolate?

These figures, which you can go and check for yourselves are for the ubiquitous "standard" dog rated at 20Kg. 
Obviously a dog half the size corresponds to half the quantity, and a larger dog could take more etc.
Now remember that these are figures that cause death as determined by the LD50 laboratory result. Some dogs may well survive this figure whilst others may have succumbed a lot sooner, but on average, 50%. This result is used by industry as their important figure. What it means to you is that you must steer well clear of this amount, though total abstinence isn't necessary either; according to the experts, you can enjoy a bit of chocolate with your dog(s).

Again, the words of a vet [1] "I have been practicing for 20 years and I do not recall having a patient die from ingestion of chocolate but I have seen some very excited dogs…" and, "I think that the chances of causing a toxicity with milk chocolate are very, very low and I don't think it is a big deal if my clients share their M&Ms with their pets…". He does add "…but semi-sweet chocolate morsels and baker's chocolate should be put where pets and small children aren't likely to find and ingest them."

These are the facts, provided by the experts.

By the way, if you want to know what chocolate poisoning feels like (because people get poisoned by chocolate as well), read.

Theobromine poisoning in humans? - WrongDiagnosis.com

==================================
(*) This is one of those awful figures complied in laboratories where a number of animals, in this case dogs, are required to die to provide a number. LD50 stands for "Lethal Dose 50%", where half the animals under test have to die, usually under very painful conditions, often being force fed whatever substances are being tested. This is frequently associated with the cosmetics industry. 
For more info see What is the LD50 Test - Definition of LD50 or Lethal Dose 50 Test

(**) LD50 is only interested in death. It does not take into account the health of the survivors who may have been hopelessly damaged and may have had to be destroyed because of the damage sustained.

---------------------------

[1] Toxins that Affect Dogs - Veterinary Information_


----------



## billyboysmammy

great bear, some very interesting figures there.

Could you perhaps consider that bakers chocolate isnt always found in large bars, and isnt hard to find.

My local shop has a selection of gourmet chocolates, made from 70-85% cocoa, whereas a bar of cadburys bournville plain chocolate is a measly 38-39% cocoa. There is quite a difference there, and so the amounts needed to cause poisoning are very different.


----------



## Guest

Great Bear said:


> As a standard dog seems to be taken as 20Kg, a fatal dose of milk chocolate is determined to be 20 * 2 = 40 ounces or 2.6lbs (1134g), whilst for plain chocolate, this would be 20 * 1.5 = 30 ounces or 1.875lbs (850g).
> Converting these figures to chocolate bars, a standard bar of Galaxy milk chocolate is 46g, which means 24 bars! (or just over 9 large (125g) bars. If you prefer plain chocolate, the figures are (for the same size bars), 18 and 6.8 bars. Cooking chocolate is only sold in big bars and I don't have figures for these.
> 
> Then ask yourself, who is going to feed a dog that much chocolate?
> 
> Theobromine poisoning in humans? - WrongDiagnosis.com
> 
> ==================================
> --
> 
> [1] Toxins that Affect Dogs - Veterinary Information


Erm! Hallahluyah!
That is what this thread is all about! *Dangers in the house at Christmas*! Yep!! you are right there!! *Anyone *would be off their cocoa by feeding that much chocolate! *BUT* any one *COULD* have that amount of cholocate under the tree at Christmastime!! And dogs have a stronger sense of smell then humans! Even wrapped up those choccys could smell very appealing! So b*gger the research (albeit very interesting thank you) It is a FACT there are more dangers in the house at Christmastime! And COCOA (found in chocolate) CAN kill!

lol
DT

ps - I am related to the other DT:scared: but I am so much nicer!!:thumbup:


----------



## Great Bear

billyboysmammy said:


> Could you perhaps consider that bakers chocolate isnt always found in large bars, and isnt hard to find.


My apologies if there's any confusion over the bakers chocolate. What I meant to say was that I didn't have any in the pantry to check the size of the bar, nor do regularly shop for it. Subsequently I couldn't translate the toxicity figures into bars of chocolate.


----------



## Ducky

Zaros said:


> I'm sorry to have to disagree with this statement. But some dogs are quite particular what they will eat and, sometimes, down right fussy.
> 
> Example: Zara will eat most vegetables, Oscar refuses to entertain them.
> Zara will eat the odd biscuit, Oscar refuses to entertain them.
> Zara will eat most fruits, Oscar will not entertain them.
> Zara will drink yogurt and piima (a version of sour milk)
> Oscar says forget it where's the meat and bones.
> 
> We also know that it would be virtually impossible to poison our dogs (unless you force fed them and the chances of that ever happening are zero to stop being bloody ridiculous) because they won't eat food given or left by strangers.


well there are of course some dogs who are pickier about what they eat than others, but on the whole, the ones i know generally arent bothered! hehe. 
i still dont think they "Know" whats good or bad for them.


----------



## Guest

Ducky said:


> well there are of course some dogs who are pickier about what they eat than others, but on the whole, the ones i know generally arent bothered! hehe.
> i still dont think they "Know" whats good or bad for them.


You are right there!
I have one that will eat anything! and I mean ANYTHING!
Another is a little fussier does not seem to have the high food drive of the youngest - who is a btch I add.
She will eat anything! The only thing I have that is safe is LEMONS she won't touch those!:thumbup:


----------



## Ducky

DoubleTrouble said:


> You are right there!
> I have one that will eat anything! and I mean ANYTHING!
> Another is a little fussier does not seem to have the high food drive of the youngest - who is a btch I add.
> She will eat anything! The only thing I have that is safe is LEMONS she won't touch those!:thumbup:


sounds like kody!! though, i thnk he would eat the lemons too!


----------



## HuskyLovingEiecia

What the hell?!
I didnt know some of these, so its actually quite useful but just one thing...my dog eats grapes all the time.
She's a Siberian Husky...she does like fruit or veg normally... just GRAPES!
It's an awful habbit she has, she checks the fruit ball everytime we let her in the house, if theres no grapes she doesn't care!
We've never noticed any problems, and she's never looked in any pain or trouble...what am i letting her do to herself??


----------



## Lazy Paw

Doggy Minder said:


> My dog loves beer..


No liver problems as yet?


----------



## maryl123

I am new to Pet Forum but saw this post and wanted to add something to this. We had many squirrels in our yard that were getting peanuts from the neighbor feeding them and they would bury them in the yard. Well one of our dogs who loves to dig was apparently coming across them after they had been buried for some time and eating them. They are deadly to animals. Our Charlotte was very near death due to liver failure from eating peanuts that had been buried in the ground. I asked our neighbor to please stop giving peanuts to the squirrels and explained that the dog had to be hospitalized for almost two weeks and almost died. It was a very expensive recovery for her but it was worth it. She is happy and healthy today.


----------



## chickabiddy

Omg - you would never know these things , without these sorts of posts - Might I also mention something I was told to avoid many years ago when i Got chloe my bichon - Mushrooms are poisonous to dogs - ca xx


----------



## harrysmum03

HuskyLovingEiecia said:


> What the hell?!
> I didnt know some of these, so its actually quite useful but just one thing...my dog eats grapes all the time.
> She's a Siberian Husky...she does like fruit or veg normally... just GRAPES!
> It's an awful habbit she has, she checks the fruit ball everytime we let her in the house, if theres no grapes she doesn't care!
> We've never noticed any problems, and she's never looked in any pain or trouble...what am i letting her do to herself??


my dog wolfie loves grapes too 
he'd eat buckets full if i let him... he only has a few a ta time tho. what is suposed to happen to dogs if they eat them?


----------



## Guest

chickabiddy said:


> Omg - you would never know these things , without these sorts of posts - Might I also mention something I was told to avoid many years ago when i Got chloe my bichon - Mushrooms are poisonous to dogs - ca xx


I had a dog poisioned my mushrooms, we realised right away thankfully and did take steps with her prior to taking her to the vet! Consequently she survived!
There is NO antidote !


----------



## nikkijoy

Thanks for the list.

Macadamia Nuts are bad for them too.
So keep them away from the table.


----------



## poppysolari

great list! some of that i didnt know! (not that i give my little'un anything without checking! 

Thanks!


----------



## Amy-Daz

DoubleTrouble said:


> Below I hasve posted a sad story as to why is it important to try and keep this thread at the top over the Christmas period. Sorry to keep repeating myself but if it saves just one animal then is it worth is.
> 
> PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD
> 
> It COULD be YOUR pets life that is saved so please everyone - bump bump bump.................
> 
> Crossposted............
> 
> We have suffered a terrible, terrible tragedy last Wed. Two, beloved
> Cavaliers of mine, Haley and Zoe both ate potpourri from a decorative basket
> in my Living room. Within hours, they were vomiting it, convulsing and going
> into total body rigidity and shock. We took them to the after hours clinic,
> they had no idea what it could be and wouldn't listen to me about them
> vomiting potpourri at home and how I had such concerns about the toxic
> effects of it. They treated symptoms.
> 
> We transferred them to our day vet. He also wouldn't listen to me about the
> potpourri theory. He said they had "strychnine" poisoning symptoms. I
> kept telling him that the potpourri was Made In India, sold by a company in
> California and sold at my local WalMart. My heart told me that it was the
> culprit of their condition.
> 
> They declined rapidly throughout the day and we transferred them back to the
> after hours clinic for a second night. At midnight, I made the agonizing
> decision to put them to sleep. Haley was in constant seizures that wouldn't
> stop, fluid was filling up in her lungs, body temp was dropping on both of
> them, Zoe was lying almost lifeless on the table, struggling with every
> breath she took. Every muscle was completely rigid, you couldn't even move
> her.
> 
> I have devoted the last couple of days (now that I can get out of bed and
> function) to researching my concerns with the potpourri and have since found
> out I was right....... .....there is a lab in England that has case studies
> on toxic potpourri from India!! The toxin....strychnine , which in it's
> commercial source, comes from a certain tree grown in India . I am
> completely heart broken over this.
> 
> Please be aware of the potential toxins in any and all stuff like this in
> our
> homes. I would've never guessed this could happen but when I saw them both
> "playing" in the potpourri a
> nd then after about two hours saw the symptoms
> of a poisoning, I just put two and two together. Hug your babies, Love them
> and always take lots of photos along the way...it helps later on, trust me.
> 
> Karen Cantner, Heartland Kennels, Evansville , Indiana USA
> 
> Permission to cross post - should be unedited and sent in it's entirety
> with her contact info.


Awful story, cant imagine what they had to go thro! R*I*P Haley & Zoe


----------



## Panda

Thanks for the list.


----------



## Goldiepup

good thread


----------



## Charley A

Great thread, really useful. Knew about the choc and grapes but most of the other stuff didn't know. Does anyone know are apples and pears bad for dogs? we have apple and pear trees and she either picks them up from the floor or jumps up and nicks them out of the tree if she can reach.


----------



## jameserickson80

Thanks for sharing, Your a life saver! I never knew that some foods I gave to my dog would risk his own life. Now I have to get rid of that foods.


----------



## fleurtess

I cannot stress enough the poison that chocolates do to dogs. A beautiful Greyhound was brought into the vets while I was there that had eaten a box of chocolates. The owners thought they had put the box out of the way. 

That beautfiul dog died a few hours later. That is one reason if anyone brings chocolates to the house they are asked to take them away. I will not have any in the house.

Please, please remember if a dog wants something, especially chocolates, they will do anything to get them, even climb up on seemingly unclimbable furniture to get to it.


----------



## jameserickson80

fleurtess said:


> I cannot stress enough the poison that chocolates do to dogs. A beautiful Greyhound was brought into the vets while I was there that had eaten a box of chocolates. The owners thought they had put the box out of the way.
> 
> That beautfiul dog died a few hours later. That is one reason if anyone brings chocolates to the house they are asked to take them away. I will not have any in the house.
> 
> Please, please remember if a dog wants something, especially chocolates, they will do anything to get them, even climb up on seemingly unclimbable furniture to get to it.


Aww, that was awful. I can imagined how you feel at that time.


----------



## OwnedByJake

This is litrally a life saver as Jake eats anything and everything! im going to bookmark this becase theres nothing Jake will stay away from


----------



## Uli

Very useful! Besides, eating snow and especially ice causes vomiting almost instantly, that´s what we´ve watched with our dog, it started when she was about 9 years old, earlier she could eat snow.


----------



## Uli

Very useful! Besides, eating snow and ice causes vomiting almost instantly, that´s what we´ve watched with our dog. It started when she was about nine years old.


----------



## fessie

my god i give my dog sprouts the other day and have gave grapes to my other dog i had


----------



## homerdogy

My dog used to steal my coffee when I got I think coffee is a no no for bdogs too! He is part jack russell and sht zu ! He is hyper without coffee!


----------



## homerdogy

I am very glad I read this!
It is so interesting and helpful!


----------



## jennyone1

This is a great post. Anything that keeps our pets healthy is a good thing.

I'm always amazed at how many people think its still okay to give their dogs chocolate and things like tea or coffee.


----------



## whippets19

Very informative, thank you


----------



## Wokie

OMG thanks god i read this information.. I will tell it to all my dog keeper friends


----------



## Mistyweather

#Well, I am feeling extremely lucky after reading this excellent thread. One time many years ago, I made the kids easter eggs, so you can imagine the chocolate was a lot thicker than the commercial ones, and these eggs were filled with cadbury's mini eggs. They were stored in my bedroom, so kids and dogs could not get at them...or so I thought. Well the dog did and ate the lot!!! She was very sick and the other end was upset as well. She howled because her guts hurt but she was OK by the time she had got rid of the lot. I did know about the chocolate being bad for her but I did not know about grapes. I am afraid that I am guilty iof giving one of my dogs lots of grapes over the years. Boith dogs died at a good old age and of natural causes, thank heavens.

Now I have one iold boy and one new puppy that I am going to keep well away from all of those things on the list.

One thing though, if onions and gaalic are bad for dogs, why is garlic in so many recipes for dog treats and bbiscuits?


----------



## marleyiscute32

i love your dog pics x cute x


----------



## marleyiscute32

this is really good advice thanks


----------



## marleyiscute32

Thanks, but can dogs eat evergreen trees?


----------



## marleyiscute32

hehe x thats sweet x


----------



## marleyiscute32

but make sure you keep it somewhere they can't get it so be careful x


----------



## marleyiscute32

thanks for the links x


----------



## marleyiscute32

i don't know why but whenever it snows my dog is ill is that normal?


----------



## marleyiscute32

please tell me if it is or not im quite worried...


----------



## marleyiscute32

i agree with you x


----------



## marleyiscute32

hehe same thats what im doing x


----------



## noushka05

:blink:



............


----------



## Acid

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf

hi this is a full sheet of plants that could be in your garden and are poisonous to dogs, i looked through it and even small things like buttercups and bluebells are quite poisonous :S daffodil bulbs can be fatal if dug up and eaten

im going to dig up all the plants mentioned in that fact sheet tomorrow :crying:


----------



## Mr Custard

Thank you for this advice I will be much more careful when handling these products around my golden Labrador Henry :smile5:


----------



## daniellla

I read here interesting things .. really nice of you to give advice, thanks


----------



## lisaloo1

Thanx for that x


----------



## Annie0068

Hi I am new to the forum and have a 10week old Border Collie puppy. I will be printing off the lists so that everyone can see them. Thank you for the information and links to the Dog's Trust it may hopefully raise awareness and save the lives of more dogs.


----------



## petsonline

Thanks for sharing out this good information. I've never known that some of those things mentioned above are dangerous for dogs but I now know. 

I'm really thankful.


----------



## kate8888

Thank you for the info.


----------



## HarrietHound dog clothing

Thanks for your post DoubleTrouble, that's some good advice. I was always unsure what might be dangerous for my dog in the garden, now i know.


----------



## ralph1437

Very very helpful thankyou!


----------



## Rini

Oh no! I just read this! I'm getting a puppy soon and we have a holly tree in our yard....  I can't imagine them trying to eat the leaves as they are so sharp but if any berries fall off..... to be honest we have a tree thats covered in berries that bees and wasps like... and the berries are all over the yard.... I have no idea what it is or what it could do to the puppy... I'm all worried now...... I suppose I will just have to stay with them while they are in the back yard. Front yard has lots of bushes and flowers but is largely concreted... ee need to do some research on our plants!


----------



## Sean Hughes

DoubleTrouble said:


> Below I hasve posted a sad story as to why is it important to try and keep this thread at the top over the Christmas period. Sorry to keep repeating myself but if it saves just one animal then is it worth is.
> 
> PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD
> 
> It COULD be YOUR pets life that is saved so please everyone - bump bump bump.................
> 
> Crossposted............
> 
> We have suffered a terrible, terrible tragedy last Wed. Two, beloved
> Cavaliers of mine, Haley and Zoe both ate potpourri from a decorative basket
> in my Living room. Within hours, they were vomiting it, convulsing and going
> into total body rigidity and shock. We took them to the after hours clinic,
> they had no idea what it could be and wouldn't listen to me about them
> vomiting potpourri at home and how I had such concerns about the toxic
> effects of it. They treated symptoms.
> 
> We transferred them to our day vet. He also wouldn't listen to me about the
> potpourri theory. He said they had "strychnine" poisoning symptoms. I
> kept telling him that the potpourri was Made In India, sold by a company in
> California and sold at my local WalMart. My heart told me that it was the
> culprit of their condition.
> 
> They declined rapidly throughout the day and we transferred them back to the
> after hours clinic for a second night. At midnight, I made the agonizing
> decision to put them to sleep. Haley was in constant seizures that wouldn't
> stop, fluid was filling up in her lungs, body temp was dropping on both of
> them, Zoe was lying almost lifeless on the table, struggling with every
> breath she took. Every muscle was completely rigid, you couldn't even move
> her.
> 
> I have devoted the last couple of days (now that I can get out of bed and
> function) to researching my concerns with the potpourri and have since found
> out I was right....... .....there is a lab in England that has case studies
> on toxic potpourri from India!! The toxin....strychnine , which in it's
> commercial source, comes from a certain tree grown in India . I am
> completely heart broken over this.
> 
> Please be aware of the potential toxins in any and all stuff like this in
> our
> homes. I would've never guessed this could happen but when I saw them both
> "playing" in the potpourri a
> nd then after about two hours saw the symptoms
> of a poisoning, I just put two and two together. Hug your babies, Love them
> and always take lots of photos along the way...it helps later on, trust me.
> 
> Karen Cantner, Heartland Kennels, Evansville , Indiana USA
> 
> Permission to cross post - should be unedited and sent in it's entirety
> with her contact info.


I have just joined the forum and it was worth it for this thread alone. I speak with a lot of Dog Owners and will definitely pass on this information. Thanks so much


----------



## sallyr

W0w thats a huge list .......


----------



## Eloisa

Thanks for the list. I was just about to buy a nice red poinsetta for my lounge but have scrapped the idea. 

Eloisa:thumbup:


----------



## abbieclark

These are some typical foods which can really harm your dear dog. Make sure you keep this sort of food away from your dogs reach..

Apricot Pits: Can cause respiratory difficulties such as breathing, coughing and sneezing.

Cherry Pits: Can cause respiratory difficulties such as breathing, coughing and sneezing.

Candy containing the sweetener Xylitol: Can cause liver damage and even death.

Grapes: Large amounts of grapes can be poisonous to pets and can cause vomiting, diarrhea, lethargy, abdominal pain, lack of appetite and kidney damage.

Hops: May cause panting, elevated temperature, increased heart rate, seizures and possibly death.


----------



## Jojocookie

Thanks for the information, my puppys keeps trying to my coffee aswell, and I read it can be very harmful, so I have to be careful where I put my cup, he is so fast .


----------



## doggrey

Sorry about what happened to your Dogs...please forget me but what and how it looks a potpurri?...thanks


----------



## doggrey

IS there a way to post some pics of the plants that are harmful?...I have no clue of how they looks like and don't want to happen to my Dog...thanks


----------



## choclabwoody

Thanks DoubleTrouble for starting this thread, I'm new to this forum and new to being a dog owner.

Since owning my dog at the beginning of December he has had some problems with the rear end with diarrhea for most of the times. He is a chocolate lab and is always hungry and looking for something to eat. Whilst on walks he manages to find things to eat and I'm not quick enough to stop him or even able to take it from him.

It's has been a bit of an eye opener with some of the foods a dog can't eat. Maybe my dog has been eating something that doesn't agree with him or shouldn't be eating. I have had to pass some of this information on to family members who think it is alright to feed him anything they want.

Thanks for bringing this to my attention and many others.


----------



## RoslynMB

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). -May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also don't overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


Thank you i have copied this as i didn't know all of them and i thought i was well informed as i have always had dogs !!!! 
Thanks again x

HAPPY NEW YEAR from me and Wags xx


----------



## stamp76

Its all way too sad.
I'm sure not enough people know all of this. In fact a lot of people really know nothing about keeping a healthy happy dog. The more eduction, the better.


----------



## gsdlover1991

oh god now im worried, the other day my pup stole some pop pouri (how ever you spell it) from a bowl, she has been quite ill recently with the runs, so is stuck on things like rice and pasta, as its still all she can handle, i had no idea what this stuff could do, im so glad i got it off her instantly. am going to bin it all now! thanks for the warning.


----------



## IndysMamma

out of interest is it the bones in raw salmon that is dangerous?

I only ask because my Granddad was a gamekeeper and fishing gillie and his dogs occasionally stole salmon heads/tails/even the odd whole fish - they obv were fine but it was very rare they managed to do so in first place


----------



## Dogs4Evar

This is some great information that you have passed on - I can guarantee this will save some dog's lives. Well done for that.

People, I can't stress the importance of this thread enough. I strongly advise that you bookmark this page for future reference or just copy down the list yourself.

Thank you for the brilliant post.


----------



## Doguiesrus

Popuri! My patterdale pup hate a few tiny bits a couple of year ago. Found her shakin and had to spend two days away at the vets with drip etc. real bad! Never again im really carefull now.


----------



## madtaff

What a fab thread going to pick up my little fella tomorrow ,.Have moved the huge Bay plant from the back of the house to the front . So he'll only pass it when we come home. (But hopefully he'll be too eager to get indoors!!)

Are there any more garden plants I need to think about other than on the list ?

Cheers Madtaff x


----------



## Sirona

Cheers for this thread. There's some on there I had no idea about!


----------



## Sansan

Thank you for the information. I have a 16 week old cavachon (Archie) I have a holly tree in my garden and he always gets hold of the leaves, so far no problems but I shall be having the tree removed ASAP. So glad I read your post as I had no idea the tree could cause him such harm.


----------



## HannahLouHanson

Would also advise people to watch what plants your dogs eat whilst playing I. The garden as when our German shepherd pups where only just babies they ate something from the garden (we think ivy) and were posioned. We were lucky the vet said as our dogs were healthy and had all there vaccinations, it was horrible to see them so poorly and we we lucky the worst did not happen. Didn't know onions were posionous so thanks for that as I feed my dogs potatoe and carrots as they love them.


----------



## global pets

HannahLouHanson said:


> Would also advise people to watch what plants your dogs eat whilst playing I. The garden as when our German shepherd pups where only just babies they ate something from the garden (we think ivy) and were posioned. We were lucky the vet said as our dogs were healthy and had all there vaccinations, it was horrible to see them so poorly and we we lucky the worst did not happen. Didn't know onions were posionous so thanks for that as I feed my dogs potatoe and carrots as they love them.


I have a German Shepard, and although he is 7 now, he still likes to have a chomp on plants (dock leaves are his favorite) I think he only does it when he has an upset tummy?


----------



## delca1

I have only read the very fisrt few comments and this last page so I apologise if it's a repeat, but FOXGLOVES can be deadly too! I only realised this last summer, one appeared in my garden a few years ago and self seeded (I thought that was great!!) now they constantly spring up everywhere. If even a small piece is digested it can cause serious internal problems and can kill.


----------



## global pets

delca1 said:


> I have only read the very fisrt few comments and this last page so I apologise if it's a repeat, but FOXGLOVES can be deadly too! I only realised this last summer, one appeared in my garden a few years ago and self seeded (I thought that was great!!) now they constantly spring up everywhere. If even a small piece is digested it can cause serious internal problems and can kill.


Thanks for the good tip:thumbsup:


----------



## delca1

It would be good if there was a sticky with just a list... 

Would probably make scary reading though, we would end up bubble wrapping our pets


----------



## global pets

delca1 said:


> It would be good if there was a sticky with just a list...
> 
> Would probably make scary reading though, we would end up bubble wrapping our pets


Yehh, I think most animals have got an in-built trigger of knowing whats bad for them, but my rabbits for instance you have to keep a reall close eye on, as they tend to eat anything that is green!:yikes:


----------



## Harry66

This is a great piece of advice there are a couple of things I have picked up after reading through all the posts so thank you everyone!


----------



## jezsez

Our dog once ate one of those glow sticks at a fair. We didn't see what he had done and he just started frothing, really badly, at the mouth. When we discovered what he had dome we quicly found that it was non toxic thankfully!

It looked like he had rabies!


----------



## Halifu

Didnt see this on the list 
So thought I'd mention it.
Coco mulch for gardens was listed at one of our lectures as being bad for dogs.


----------



## ShantelleKShields

Glad to read this thread. I'm just new here in this forum and I found so many good stuffs here which is actually helpful for me. Thanks for giving some advice about poisonous items for dogs. It's truly helpful!


----------



## Nancy23

Very usfull


----------



## heart4pets

thanx 4 the tip


----------



## heart4pets

thats lots of pets!!! i only have three dogs!


----------



## Firedog

Would also advise people to watch what plants your dogs eat whilst playing I. The garden as when our German shepherd pups where only just babies they ate something from the garden (we think ivy) and were posioned. We were lucky the vet said as our dogs were healthy and had all there vaccinations, it was horrible to see them so poorly and we we lucky the worst did not happen. Didn't know onions were posionous so thanks for that as I feed my dogs potatoe and carrots as they love them.

Only read this thread yesterday and the above possibly saved 4 puppies lives.I pulled some ivy off the shed yesterday and put it on a pile of stuff on the floor to be took to the tip.Luckily i read this within 30 mins of doing this and rushed back out to pick it up,luckily the pups had been indoors sleeping.
Thank you everyone for the input.


----------



## CockersIndie

How much of the azalea do they have to eat? Or can it affect just through chewing? We've got one in the garden and just seen this thread....


----------



## fogy

useful information i think everyone should read!


----------



## Bostontimes

Thank you this thread was really helpful on knowing whats not good for my dog.


----------



## magicmike

I use to give my dog bread all the time (for snack). I guess I better stop since "Yeast dough" was on the list.


----------



## GummyMarmite

Think bread is fine for them, it is the uncooked dough with live yeast that is the issue. If they eat that it can continue to rise in their stomachs and cause an obstruction, also the yeast fermentation can lead to alcohol poisoning. 

Which is good news as my dog would live on bread alone given the opportunity, and entire unguarded loaves have been demolished in the past!


----------



## Yomper

Just thought i would bump this and to say i have now pasted it into my facebook profile


----------



## SarahandShelby

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


Thnaks for that. Great to know for first time owners and to remind others too


----------



## Petnickety

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


I like this post. You have spent some time putting this together.

I have read that acorns are dangerous to dogs and horses. I think it depends on how green or fresh they are. Yet pigs eat them?
We can eat them but they should be repeatedly soaked in fresh water to remove poisons. This suggests that an acorn which has been on the ground for a while and rained on, could be much less poisonous.

I agree, keep this post going.


----------



## Petnickety

In Norfolk UK. There could be a problem with Blue Algae. Some dogs have become sick after drinking from rivers.
This could be a danger throughout UK with the warm weather.


----------



## Petnickety

PetGadgets said:


> Hello everybody!
> Please consider this humble contribution to this matter:
> *Pet Health Hazards Most Commonly Found at Home *
> 
> For most pet owners, pets hold a special place in the household. They are much more than merely animals that live with the family; they are actual members the family. So where their well-being is concerned, we should be very aware of what elements in or around the home either are or could become threats to them.
> When considering your petssafety, you should bear in mind that pets have absolutely no notion of danger and care should be taken so as to prevent a fun moment from becoming a nightmare. Though potential dangers could be many, here are some of the most common.
> Electrocution: One of the biggest dangers for many pets are electrical cords. They are attracted to them and are often tempted to chew on them. A good solution to this is CritterCord ,which is a cord cover that acts as protective tubing and is infused with a citrus scent. It is specifically designed to help protect your pets from the dangers of chewing on electrical cords.
> Poisoning: Poisonous household plants like the azalea, dieffenbachia (dumb cane), lilies, mistletoe, and philodendron, among others, are extremely dangerous to pets. Insect control products, such as insecticides should also be carefully considered. Also, human medications can be toxic to animals. Keep medication containers and tubes of ointments and creams away from pets who could chew through them, and be vigilant about finding and disposing of any dropped pills.
> Pets can develop allergies, the same way a human being can, so beware of spiders, scorpions, bees, and other insects.
> Choking: Toys with removable partslike squeaky toys or stuffed animals with plastic eyescan pose a choking hazard to animals. Take the same precautions with pets as you would with a small child. Also, plastic bags must be considered potentially hazardous. Leashes must be removed if the dog is not being walked, since there is always danger of strangulation. Rawhide doggie chews should be offered to a pet only with supervision, as they can pose a choking hazard as well. They may also be contaminated with Salmonella, which can infect pets and humans who come in contact with them.
> You should also be equally cautious outside the home.
> ·	Swimming pools must be monitored carefully. An Above-Ground Pool Eye Alarm is great for this. This easy-to-install safety system alerts you with a loud siren if your pet or child accidentally falls into the pool.
> ·	Cars, too. Leaving your pet inside your car is not always a good idea. A HotDog can come in handy here. The Hotdog detects and reacts to deadly temperature changes within your vehicle. Also BreezeGuard Screens are a great solution to let your dog enjoy the fresh air keeping safety in mind. They are mobile pet window extensions custom made to your vehicle.
> 
> Check out these and other fantastic Pet Gadgets to keep your pet safe and out of harm´s way.
> If you enjoyed this article, please feel free to post it to your site or blog and forward this link to your friends. Have a great day!


I noticed in this post plastic bags are mentioned.

We once had a chicken that had eaten a plastic bag. It lacerated its backside as it came out. A local farmer told me at the time that it was a danger to his cows. The plastic is hardened as it passes through the gut and turns into razor blades.
Since then we have invented biodegradable bags so I am not sure if the same problem exists?.
I also assume the dogs digestive system would have created the same razor sharp problem.

Hopefully someone could clarify?


----------



## Justice for pets

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


 CAN ANYBODY HELP WITH THIS QUESTION?? I want to know if any of these following items are bad for dogs??

Coconut
Bananas
Honey
Brown sugar
Natural yoghurt
Ground almonds
Walnuts
Garlic

Many thanks


----------



## Justice for pets

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). -May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also don't overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


 CAN ANYBODY HELP WITH THIS QUESTION?? I want to know if any of these following items are bad for dogs??

Coconut
Bananas
Honey
Brown sugar
Icing sugar
Natural yoghurt
Ground almonds
Walnuts
Garlic

Many thanks


----------



## Allaboutpups

My 6 Month old pup scoffed a bar of Dairy Milk, one of the bigger bars, and as a small dog he was very poorly! The Vet explained the danger of choclolate, especially Dark chocolate to me and I was so shocked I had no idea, I think it is one of the biggest things all doggy owners should be aware of :/


----------



## RAINYBOW

Just found this whilst trying to ascertain if Jasmine is a problem (as i have a huge bush of the bleedin stuff right outside the back door and the pup keeps going and playing in it)

This is useful because it seems very comprehensive, reliable source and gives symptoms too 

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/_resources/resources/factsheets09/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf


----------



## christianrene

Hmm, some of the items here I didn't know that are also harmful for dogs. But chocolates I do know it is dangerous for dogs and even deadly. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## RAINYBOW

christianrene said:


> Hmm, some of the items here I didn't know that are also harmful for dogs. But chocolates I do know it is dangerous for dogs and even deadly. Thanks for the tips!


I think people are always really suprised by grapes and raisins. I know i was and because i look after children they often bring raisins and grapes as snacks its good to know


----------



## BabyBlu

Raw salmon was news to me, especially when feeding raw one hears how good sprats are


----------



## BabyBlu

I take it that white chocolate is ok as it is not really chocolate? 

Don't worry. I don't give my pup junk food anyway, not even manufactured doggy treats. She gets bones and cheese as reward items


----------



## pogo

BabyBlu said:


> Raw salmon was news to me, especially when feeding raw one hears how good sprats are


it does depend where the salmon is from, if from the pacific north west don't feed raw.

Anywhere else is fine


----------



## Guest

Don't know if these have been added broccoli and cauliflower , ragwhart the spikes plant/weed that grows in most gardens.
Also rhubarb leaves are bad too cause hallucinations not sure about the fruit but suspect so too.


----------



## poppy1012

There's some great information on here! Another one to watch out for is giving pets human painkillers. The safe thing to do is - DON'T. They can all be toxic for pets- go to your vet instead and don't give your pets ibuprofen, paracetamol or aspirin if they look a bit sore!


----------



## Guest

I have heard paracetamol had a narcotic effect on dogs don't know how true but it came from a reputable source.


----------



## PaulKenzy

Wow thank you so much for the info! We've had Kenzy from just before xmas and the kids have been feeding him grapes and he's had such a runny tummy occasionally. I've been racking my brains to think what it could have been and you may just have given me the solution. I would not have made the association at all had I not seen this post.


----------



## Babbo

Great helpfull list and avice ;-)


----------



## Dogsupply

Thank you for the informations.

We really appreciate it.


----------



## ackerleynelson

There were a number of items for which I was ignorant that they are poison for my furry friends. Thank you so much for sharing this informative post as it is useful for all the pet owners.


----------



## Debbierobb109

SWEETCORN!!!! never feed your dog sweetcorn, they cant digest it , it can get stuck in their digestive system and cause blockage, we nearly lost a dog when i was small because of sweetcorn getting stuck in his system

RAISINS
CHOCOLATE ( well the cocoa) 
ONIONS AND GARLIC IN ANY FORM (highly toxic and effect the red blood cells)
GRAPES
AVACADO(contains persin which in large amounts can be toxic)
CAFFINE (can be fatal) 
MACADAMIA NUTS (again can be fatal)
RAW EGGS ......can cause skin problems in some dogs


----------



## PrissyBelle

I took my dog outside for wee wee and I heard a loud crack - I think she ate a snail. She seems fine but I am a little worried now.. 
And she likes chewing grass, roots, stones etc., I dont know what to do.


----------



## ackerleynelson

Yes, I am agree with you Debbierobb. as when I got my younger beagle trained from Boom Towne I asked about the food habit for my dog and they also told me various such things which are totally poisonous for the dogs.


----------



## mrsdolittle

Is it really true that chocolate is bad for dogs? how are those chocolate dog treats any different from real chocolate?


----------



## mrsdolittle

PrissyBelle said:


> I took my dog outside for wee wee and I heard a loud crack - I think she ate a snail. She seems fine but I am a little worried now..
> And she likes chewing grass, roots, stones etc., I dont know what to do.


She should be ok, maybe she will be moving onto frogs legs next


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

mrsdolittle said:


> Is it really true that chocolate is bad for dogs? how are those chocolate dog treats any different from real chocolate?


yes it is true...it can killl them...one dog heard about recently ate about 5 bars of chocolate left on table while owners went out for evening and had an attack died of heart attack i think but due to this chocolate poisoning from autopsy done

dark chocolate is more poisonous than milky chocolate i read also

more cocoa in it most likely

there are doggie chocolates around apparently but i havent seen them, suitable for dogs chocs, must be just different content havent seen them as i said...

anway it was news to me this i add too when i first heard about chocolate being poisonous to dogs


----------



## loopyforlabs

I used to always give them my apple core but have heard that there is cyanide in the seeds so they shouldn't really have that either. Although, it would probably take a while for a lethal amount to build up in their system. 

My dogs do like eating carrots and cherry tomatoes. Any idea if it is okay for them to eat these? I don't think cats can actually digest carrots but I don't know if dogs are the same. They do enjoy munching a carrot stick every now and then.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS

CATERPILLARS ! or CATERPILLERS !

just heard today from breeder springtime is time to be careful dogs dont eat them they are poisonous ! i said well darm it i cant SEE a small thing like a caterpillar ! but symptoms of dog is quick foaming at mouth rush to vet for medication i cant recall name of

if dog foams at mouth RUSHT TO VET anyway i guess ! maybe have eaten these little beasts called caterpillers


----------



## Indiandpuppy

mrsdolittle said:


> Is it really true that chocolate is bad for dogs? how are those chocolate dog treats any different from real chocolate?


The dog chocolate either don't have any cocoa and have carob instead or have the posinous stuff in it extracted, thats why dog chocolate tastes yuck to us

0- sugar
0- 1% cocoa

= bland and sometimes meat flavoured plasticky drops

xx


----------



## BlackBen

It's really an useful post to read out, specially for pet keepers.


----------



## Donut76

Thank you for this as Newbie dog owners its all good to know 

My pup doesnt get a whole lot of human food BUT she is a finiky eater & wont eat her dry meal without added goodies

She has pasta & rice (these are ok)

What about

Broccoli - a few people on here have said NO but a few links ive searched say YES in small amounts


----------



## LANDC

*DANGEROUS ITEMS FOR DOGS*

IF MARKED WITH ***** CONSIDER THEM *POTENTIALLY FATAL*

*Plants that are Toxic:*

Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..

*The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and respiratory and or kidney problems:*

Amaryllis.
Azalea*****
Christmas Cherry.
Potato sprouts.*****
Spinach.

*The following may cause hallucinations:*

Nutmeg.

*Vomiting and or Diarrhoea:*

Holly (Leaves and Berries).
Horse Chestnuts. 
Varied effects 
Mistletoe ***** 
Chocolate* **** ( human)
Onions.*****
Raw Salmon *****
Yeast dough* ****
Alcohol* ****
Salt *****
Pot pouri *****
Antifreeze *****
Bay leaf *****
Sultanas *****
Grapes *****

*All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!*

Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or ingesting tree or cracker toys.

Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after Christmas.

If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
surgeon.


----------



## mandijane44

Thanks for posting this warning, I honestly never knew there were so many things to watch out for. Especially useful when learning with your new puppy :smile5:


----------



## ivddog

The other day I read on macadamia nuts causing nerve problems to dogs too. So, beware of those.


----------



## MyBIGdog

We came across this info from the ASPCA's Animal Poison Control Centre and thought it made a great little graphic - we also wrote a blog post on just some of the more common poisons....

Poison Dangers for Dogs/


----------



## JordanWalker

Thank you for sharing these information DT. I didn't know that there are plants that are toxic to dogs. I will take a note about this one since I have a dog which I really love. I'm so grateful that I found this thread. This surely helps alot to dog lovers out there that are not aware of the poisonous items that could kill dogs. Thank you again for this helpful information.


----------



## Baggio

Thanks for the useful list...greatly appreciated!

But I always wondered...why is chocolate poisonous to dogs?


----------



## BlueJay

Baggio said:


> Thanks for the useful list...greatly appreciated!
> 
> But I always wondered...why is chocolate poisonous to dogs?


They can't metabolise theobromine (which is the toxic chemical in chocolate/cocoa bean) and so it poisons them.
As such, the darker the chocolate, the higher the theobromine conent and the more risky it is... but no real chocolate is safe really.
It can cause vomiting, diarrhea, high blood pressure, seizures breathing difficulties and heart attacks, potentially leading to death.


----------



## Baggio

Cool..thanks!!


----------



## DogManDan

wow thanks a lot for this DT, the information you provided would greatly help many dogs in the future, as for me I'm going to be vigilant since Xmas is around the corner, we usually have a feast in our home. So I'm going to make sure that my dogs avoid these poisonous items  thanks again...


----------



## LurcherGreyoundGirl

Glad to see that this forum has as many useful topics that are sticky. I'm also glad that there have been as many replies to this one.

I would like to add honey as something that can cause bad stomach upsets. I gave Brochan a bit of my toast that had honey on it and he had a bad case of the squirts not long later. My Mum's partner thought it might have been a reaction to the soy in the bread and the honey and not necessarily the honey itself. He is Chinese and has heard lots of stories about soy and honey being a rather potent combination. A few weeks later, we gave him the equivalent of a teaspoonful of honey as a treat. It wasn't long before he was at the door crying and had another case of the squirts. Honey is now off limits to both him and Neamhnaid. We are now careful with fruit. We gave Brochan half a strawberry and a tiny piece of mango as a treat a while ago and they went right through him. He likes the odd cherry and is fine with those. They've never been given grapes as we've known for a long time that they are dangerous.

Much has been said about only feeding dog food. This is another can of worms. So many dog food/treat manufacturers fill their food with really crappy ingredients. Scores of dogs and cats have become ill or died in America as a result of eating tainted food and treats made in Asian countries. There is currently a massive recall of jerky treats made in China. Some American manufacturers have even been caught using dead dogs and cats in its kibble! Researching ingredients and manufacturers will go a long way to helping you find a good quality food. Either that or feed a homemade diet using human grade meat, veg and cereals.

As for feeding raw. This fine if your dog gets used to it from a young age. Brochan struggles with raw bones. We got him a raw knucklebone ages ago and it upset his stomach. We've tried him on a variety of chews to help clean his teeth including one of these. He enjoyed it, but large chunks of it came out in his stool, so they're not very digestible and those pieces might have compacted in his system causing a blockage, so I think they are quite dangerous too. The only thing we have found that helps to keep his teeth clean are  ZiwiPeak deer hooves. No upset stomachs yet with those. We were at a butcher recently and the woman behind the counter saw we had a couple of dogs. She gave us a couple of bones (one huge knucklebone and a marrow bone) free of charge. We decided that we would give Brochan the marrow one as it was smaller and not as meaty. He stripped off a skin type thing (not exactly sure what it was) and licked out most of the marrow. Well, it didn't take long for it go right through his system. He 'sat down' several times not long later on the walk and it was just like liquid. That skin type thing came out intact as well. No more raw bones for him! Neamhnaid on the other hand was fine as we were told that she's been used to bones. However, we got her a roasted knucklebone out of Pets at Home not long after getting her. It was quite greasy and crumbly (it didn't splinter), but she had very loose stools the next day and she was sick and that consisted solely of the bone. I would not recommend those either.

The Dogs Trust has also compiled quite a long list of toxic substances. It can be downloaded here.


----------



## Jaysk

Should garlic be on this list?

I put a fair bit into mince for spag bol and am not sure if I can give the leftovers to my trusty hound


----------



## pogo

Jaysk said:


> Should garlic be on this list?
> 
> I put a fair bit into mince for spag bol and am not sure if I can give the leftovers to my trusty hound


yes and no

In very large amounts garlic can be toxic, but in appropriate amounts to the size of the dog, it can be beneficial.

I personally use garlic to keep the fleas away


----------



## Weasellady

I am a new member and have adopted a little rescue dog after 19 years of not having one.
The help that I have had from this forum has been invaluable to me.
Feeding, training, and now this thread.
I have reposted this story on my Timeline as I would never have thought that Pot Pouri could be so dangerous.
Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Pet Cartoons

Ive shared this too and will make a mini notice to put in my kitchen for others who may think feeding my lovely poochy scraps is a good idea. I have also removed the pot pouri that a guest placed low down on my tv stand very recently!


----------



## carlalou1991

also poisoness 2 dogs

raisens and grapes - can cause kidney failure resulting in death.

onions - Onions
can cause
a form of
hemolytic
anemia
called
Heinz
body
anemia, a
condition
that causes the destruction of red
blood cells. Kidney damage may
follow.

chocolate as most owners no

caffeine - as the chemichal is similar to that in choc. it can affect the nervous system and kidneys

macadamia nuts - can cause illness but not fatal 

fruit pits and seeds - contain cyanide which can give dogs cyanide poisening


what to do if your dog has eaten something poisenous:;

Emergency Instructions
Did your dog or cat just eat
something poisonous? Call your
veterinarian or Pet Poison Helpline
at 800-213-6680 for help
immediately! The sooner a dog
poisoning or cat poisoning is
diagnosed, the easier, less
expensive, and safer it is for your
pet to get treated!
What to do if your dog or cat is
poisoned:
Remove your pet from the area.
Check to make sure your pet is
safe: breathing and acting
normally.
Do NOT give any home
antidotes.
Do NOT induce vomiting
without consulting a vet or Pet
Poison Helpline.
Call Pet Poison Helpline at
800-213-6680.
If veterinary attention is
necessary, contact your
veterinarian or emergency
veterinary clinic immediately.
Detailed Instructions:
1. Immediately remove your pet
from the area, and make sure no
other pets (or kids!) are exposed
to this area. Safely remove any
remaining poisonous material
from their reach.
2. Check to make sure your pet is
breathing normally and acting
fine otherwise.
3. Collect a sample of the material,
along with the packaging, vial, or
container, and save it  you will
need all that information when
you talk to your veterinarian or
to a Pet Poison Helpline expert.
4. Do NOT give your dog any milk,
food, salt, oil, or any other home
remedies! Also, never inducing
vomiting without talking to your
veterinarian or Pet Poison
Helpline  it may actually be
detrimental or contraindicated to
induce vomiting!
5. Dont give hydrogen peroxide to
your pet without checking with a
vet or with Pet Poison Helpline
first. For you cat lovers, hydrogen
peroxide doesnt work well to
induce vomiting (it just causes
massive foaming and salivating
instead!), and stronger veterinary
prescription medications are
necessary to get your cat to vomit
up the poison Kitty ingested!
6. Get help. Program your
veterinarian phone number,
along with an ER vet and Pet
Poison Helplines phone number
(800-213-6680) in your cell phone
so you will always have
immediate access to help.
Keep in mind that the prognosis is
always better when a toxicity is
reported immediately, so dont wait
to see if your pet becomes
symptomatic before calling for help.
Its always less expensive, and safer
for your pet for you to call
immediately. Remember that theres
a narrow window of time when we
can decontaminate (induce vomiting
or pump the stomach) in the case of
a poisoning!


----------



## Arcwarp

Just wanted to add...



> Onions and Garlic
> 
> All close members of the onion family (shallots, onions, garlic, scallions, etc.) contain compounds that can damage dogs' red blood cells if ingested in sufficient quantities. A rule of thumb is "the stronger it is, the more toxic it is." Garlic tends to be more toxic than onions, on an ounce-for-ounce basis. While it's uncommon for dogs to eat enough raw onions and garlic to cause serious problems, exposure to concentrated forms of onion or garlic, such as dehydrated onions, onion soup mix or garlic powder, may put dogs at risk of toxicosis. The damage to the red blood cells caused by onions and garlic generally doesn't become apparent until three to five days after a dog eats these vegetables. Affected dogs may seem weak or reluctant to move, or they may appear to tire easily after mild exercise. Their urine may be orange-tinged to dark red in color. These dogs should be examined by a veterinarian immediately. In severe cases, blood transfusions may be needed.
> 
> Xylitol
> 
> Xylitol is a non-caloric sweetener that is widely used in sugar-free gum, as well as in sugar-free baked products. In humans, xylitol does not affect blood sugar levels, but in dogs, ingestion of xylitol can lead to a rapid and severe drop in blood sugar levels. Dogs may develop disorientation and seizures within 30 minutes of ingesting xylitol-containing products, or signs may be delayed for several hours. Some dogs who ingest large amounts of xylitol develop liver failure, which can be fatal. All dogs ingesting xylitol-containing products should be examined by a veterinarian immediately.


Sourced from ASPCA


----------



## CalmPackLeader

Very informative post ... :thumbup1: thanks


----------



## doggrey

Hello...just wanted to say I appreciate the info...however I have given some grapes to my dog ( a few about 4 or 5 maybe) and he eat them ok no problem noted, but I will stop doing so since you mentioned is dangerous for him...thanks


----------



## Olor1973

thanks for that dt.where ya goin hun? ur not leavin are ye? x


----------



## Labradoodlemad

corrine3 said:


> gutted to say i've given my dog a few sultanas before  had no idea they were dangerous, won't be doing that again!! :sad:


Its difficult when you have children eating those little boxes of raisons trying to keep them from feeding a puppy!!!


----------



## Labradoodlemad

Is it just raw onions and garlic that can poison? As opposed to cooked!!!

:confused1:


----------



## agrumpycow

Labradoodlemad said:


> Is it just raw onions and garlic that can poison? As opposed to cooked!!!
> 
> :confused1:


As far as I know it's more quantity, i.e. a whole onion or garlic bulb isn't good.


----------



## pogo

Labradoodlemad said:


> Is it just raw onions and garlic that can poison? As opposed to cooked!!!
> 
> :confused1:


It's both but quantity is the factor here, I give my boys raw garlic to deter fleas but not in huge amounts, but i don't give any onion which doesn't need to be in large amounts to cause a problem


----------



## Shadiladigee

My 12 yr old lab/ collie X (approx 5st) ate one apple and sultana "go ahead" slice... I've since found out it can be toxic .. Has he eaten enough to make him ill? He's behaving like he's been naughty (quieter than usual but still accepting treats) please advise (and before I get my head chewed off.. I now know they are toxic and will
Never let them near him again!!
Many thanks x


----------



## Lucy in the sky

I've been thinking on this one for sometime now ....... Because any dog owned by me has always been given onions fairly frequently. 

To explain, i often supplement my dog's diet with what I would generally call ' good quality leftovers' , for example home-made casseroles,stews, bolognese , soups, Sunday roast etc etc. My worry is all of these contain various amounts of cooked onions. I have spoken with several dog owning friends who do the same sort of thing without any perceived problem . 

I don't really want to stop doing this as I believe supplementing their high quality kibble , with what are relatively healthy ( for humans at least) home cooked meat/veg is a good thing....... Or is it? 

It never seemed to have an adverse affect on Laddie, our family Border Terrier who ate leftovers containing onions at least once a week all his life and was always a very healthy, happy dog that died of old age at fourteen. 

I'm confused.


----------



## Thene1978

Raw salmon? What about another raw fish, sometime my dog eat raw fish when i going fishing with him.


----------



## PalomaTaco

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also dont overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


Thank you very much for your most informative post.


----------



## poppy2714

Thank you for the reminder, as you say its a gentle reminder that can sometimes save a dogs life!


----------



## jstew

Thankyou, this was really helpful!


----------



## AnnieMcK

Hi there!
After reading this post I just wanted to add a comment about carbon monoxide - it is a gas that is deadly to both pets and humans, plus there is no way to know if you have a carbon monoxide leak in your house until it is too late- unless you have a CO2 alarm. I found out lots of information from this website by a company called corgi homeplan (Carbon Monoxide - How safe is your home?) and I have had a CO2 alarm installed in my house as I have 3 dogs and 2 children (a bit of a mad house - I know!) but I thought it would be the responsible thing to do.
I hope you find this helpful!


----------



## Charity

To add to the list of toxic plants, a dog in my area has recently died after chewing the leaves of the indoor/outdoor plant called HELIOTROPE. The owner said her dog would often chew the leaves which release a slow acting poison and over time this causes total liver failure. It comes with purple or white flowers.


----------



## Couger

Will Never feed that to my puppy then :lol:


----------



## earthchylde

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). -May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also don't overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


I don't know if this has been mentioned as there has been so many replies - firstly thankyou as pretty much a dog newbie this is really useful, I wanted to point out there has been some really nasty accidents and skin burns on dogs / and cats from those perfumed reed diffusers of they get spilled on your pet, just thought it was something worth mentioning xx


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cod liver oil: too high in Vitamin A which stores in the liver and can damage it. Salmon oil is better.


----------



## Muttly

Cotoneaster:










The berries are poisonous to dogs.


----------



## DecantPet

I couldn't agree more. Some of these plants are beautiful flowers that we grow in our flower gardens oblivious of the dangers they pose to humans as well as pets. It is imperative that you understand the pros and cons of each plant before you introduce it in your garden.


----------



## Natalie Strudwick

I think you should add chocolates and onions for these type of foods. They are very toxic for dogs.


----------



## roxieyap

Glad I came by this post. Our spitz-poodle, Fluffy is super active and he likes to play/eat with almost everything that's on the floor, especially in the kitchen. Now I would know better to keep the chocolates and sultanas where he could not reach them!


----------



## DecantPet

roxieyap said:


> Glad I came by this post. Our spitz-poodle, Fluffy is super active and he likes to play/eat with almost everything that's on the floor, especially in the kitchen. Now I would know better to keep the chocolates and sultanas where he could not reach them!


Dogs are known to have a problem metabolizing theobromine- a type of Alkaloid found in chocolate. Alkaloid is a stimulant which stimulates the central nervous system causing increased blood pressure. It can also cause rapid heart rate, which can lead to death.


----------



## DogLove3

Very informative and interesting post. 
Before my boy consumed an Oleander leaf, he had diarrhea on his walk, at home he became restless and had a fast heart beat, we noticed these symptoms and managed to get him vet treatment. 
It was too late to use charcoal tablets, so we had to give him laxatives instead to get all the poison out of his system.
Later that day we gave him an hydration sachet to replace his lost salts.
The very next day he was so much better.:Happy


----------



## Guest

Chocolate and onions is already listed on the first page.


----------



## Lexiedhb

raw salmon? And spinach???????
id call that nonsense, plenty raw feeders feed salmon weekly and spinach pulped in veg mixes, with no ill effects. Id like to see the research begin this if anyone has it
also honey, is not toxic, and very beneficial to those who have seasonal allergies.


----------



## DecantPet

DogLove3 said:


> Very informative and interesting post.
> Before my boy consumed an Oleander leaf, he had diarrhea on his walk, at home he became restless and had a fast heart beat, we noticed these symptoms and managed to get him vet treatment.
> It was too late to use charcoal tablets, so we had to give him laxatives instead to get all the poison out of his system.
> Later that day we gave him an hydration sachet to replace his lost salts.
> The very next day he was so much better.:Happy


I like this. I will try it out.....


----------



## Muttly

Tutsan: Toxic to everyone when consumed like this.









One of these bushes just sprouted up in my garden  I'm pulling it up tonight!!!!


----------



## TheWolfTamer

ty for this post


----------



## Cavachon21

Could someone give me advice with our new Cavachon puppy ; she's 11 weeks old and we have a small patio area with a larger grass patch, when it comes to the toilet she only likes the grass, but with the wet weather I'm worried she will eat slugs and become unwell! Any advice on what to look out for , or how to get rid of slugs? 
Thank you


----------



## Bogi&Clyde

Hello 

I have a cute cavalier king charles spaniel 
Recently I discovered that he is evry fond of certain cegetables and fruits 

Do your dog like vegetables and fruits? 
Here you can see his preferences 






Is it normal?


----------



## DecantPet

Cavachon21 said:


> Could someone give me advice with our new Cavachon puppy ; she's 11 weeks old and we have a small patio area with a larger grass patch, when it comes to the toilet she only likes the grass, but with the wet weather I'm worried she will eat slugs and become unwell! Any advice on what to look out for , or how to get rid of slugs?
> Thank you


Table salt works for me. It keeps slugs and snails out of the compound. You sprinkle it around the area infested with slugs and the will be gone.


----------



## Lexiedhb

DecantPet said:


> Table salt works for me. It keeps slugs and snails out of the compound. You sprinkle it around the area infested with slugs and the will be gone.


not a great idea if your dog then has access to a load of salt.


----------



## JoanneF

Bogi&Clyde said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a cute cavalier king charles spaniel
> Recently I discovered that he is evry fond of certain cegetables and fruits
> 
> Do your dog like vegetables and fruits?
> Here you can see his preferences


Many fruits and veg are fine for dogs, in evolutionary terms they will always have consumed plant matter either through scavenging or from the stomach contents of their prey. But of course some fruit and veg is highly toxic to dogs. The first post here lists things that should never be fed. I would suggest cutting out the onions for a start. And I don't know if the pips in kiwi fruit contain cyanide or not (the stones and pips of some other fruit do)


----------



## alex1998

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). -May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also don't overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


thankyou this has helped

thank you this has helped


----------



## alex1998

DoubleTrouble said:


> Another sad case - you have to read this thread - then bump it!!!! please
> Cross-posted
> 
> Warning - Toxic christmas plant
> 
> Just in case you're not aware...
> 
> A story from Ireland:
> 
> An uncle just phoned from Dublin to let me know about a radio interview that was just on RTE. A man phoned in to say that he had just lost his weimaraner puppy to a plant that was brought in to their house from Tesco to add to their Christmas cheer. Turns out it's not so cheery
> 
> They put the plant on their window ledge and went off to bed as usual later that night. a few hours later they woke to a loud cry, ran downstairs and found their pup dead on the floor. it had eaten a couple of the cherries, and died instantly.
> 
> His friend, who is a vet, told him that had he been there, he couldn't have saved the pup owing to the deadliness of this plant to our little friends. so, if you have one of these plants, get rid of it. apparently there's a health warning on the label, but it's printed in very, very small writing. Also, as this man said, if it's for sale in a big store, you sort of trust it automatically.
> 
> Sad story, but hopefully the result will be that more will be saved.


thankyou this has helped


----------



## alex1998

DoubleTrouble said:


> It is time for me to move on - BUT - before I go I want you to all read this and DIGEST it - it could save YOUR pets life - please don't let this thread slip to the bottom unseen - read it - and keep bumping it up - if it saves just ONE life then I shall be happy
> Have a happy Christmas everyone and all of you continue doing wht you do best - CARING.
> And remember -KEEP BUMPING this to the top
> 
> regards
> DT
> 
> Every Christmas many dogs are poisoned because owners are unaware of some toxic substances that are about at this time of the year.
> 
> Plants that are Toxic..
> Poinsettia (leaves). -May cause rash to mouth or skin..
> 
> The following may cause vomiting, abdominal pain, tremors, heart and
> Respiratory and or kidney problems.
> Amaryllis.
> Azalea***
> Christmas Cherry.
> Potato sprouts.***
> Spinach.
> 
> The following may cause hallucinations.Nutmeg.
> 
> Vomiting and or Diarrhoea..
> Holly (Leaves and Berries).
> Horse Chestnuts.
> Varied effects
> Mistletoe ***
> Chocolate*** ( human)
> Onions.***
> Raw Salmon***
> Yeast dough***
> Alcohol****
> Salt***
> Pot pouri***
> Antifreeze***
> Bay leaf***
> Sultanas***
> Grapes***
> All Marked with *** can be Fatal!!
> 
> Be careful of the dog chewing through electric wires, or
> ingesting tree or cracker toys.
> Also don't overfeed your dog as the vets are full of dogs with stomach problems after
> Christmas.
> 
> If you suspect your dog is ill then contact a veterinary
> surgeon.
> 
> Take Care!!!


this has helped lots thankyou


----------



## ZiggyB

Eek, I didn't know spinach was not good for dogs, mine has a leaf or two every day with the budgie!


----------



## Helen Arnold

Be careful what wood your dog gnaws on whilst out and about. Unbeknown to be, lots of felled logs are poisonous to dogs. My girl is at the vets now and waiting to hear results.


----------



## My Dachshund Family

Thank you for those valuable informations.


----------



## El Cid

ZiggyB said:


> Eek, I didn't know spinach was not good for dogs, mine has a leaf or two every day with the budgie!


This is what google says - "*Spinach* is safe for your *dog*. *Spinach* contains oxalates that are toxic to a *dog's* kidneys. However, a very large quantity would have to be consumed to cause damage. Strawberries are safe for your *dog* and makes a good treat.13 Feb 2016"


----------



## Lexiedhb

ZiggyB said:


> Eek, I didn't know spinach was not good for dogs, mine has a leaf or two every day with the budgie!


Spinach is absolutely fine for dogs.............. Unless you are planning on feeding spinach and only spinach


----------



## joelmarks

My dog smelled chocolate cake through a styrafoam cooler thing and he ate through the styrafoam. Now he is growling and snapping and walking all weird. Usually he is absolutely harmless.


----------



## Guest

joelmarks said:


> My dog smelled chocolate cake through a styrafoam cooler thing and he ate through the styrafoam. Now he is growling and snapping and walking all weird. Usually he is absolutely harmless.


Get to the vets, chocolate is bad.


----------



## Lindylue

If you google poison for dogs it will give a long list of food and plants that are poisonous to dogs and cats, I now make sure that I have no poisonous plants growing


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lindylue said:


> If you google poison for dogs it will give a long list of food and plants that are poisonous to dogs and cats, I now make sure that I have no poisonous plants growing[/QUOTE


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lindylue said:


> If you google poison for dogs it will give a long list of food and plants that are poisonous to dogs and cats, I now make sure that I have no poisonous plants growing


There is a list at the top of this thread with all hazardous substances for dogs.


----------



## M00nspaniel

My spaniel has been having tremors for the past week since moving to a new house. There have been two episodes of head tremors that were pretty scary, his head would shake for about a minute then he would be fine for about 10 mins then it would start again, this pattern lasted for about an hour. He has been to the vet and had a clear blood panel and he may be referred to a neurologist if it keeps happening. 

I noticed there were sweet peas growing in the garden, I know these are toxic. He is not the type to ingest seeds but he has been sunbathing near them and could maybe have accidentally ingested a little?? He hasn't vomited or anything but do you think the tremors and sweet peas could be linked? I've pulled them up now!


----------



## Lexiedhb

SusieRainbow said:


> There is a list at the top of this thread with all hazardous substances for dogs.


The list is incorrect on several accounts.....


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lexiedhb said:


> The list is incorrect on several accounts.....


Do you fancy updating it ?


----------



## Lexiedhb

SusieRainbow said:


> Do you fancy updating it ?


I don't know enough about plants / garden stuff etc to do it otherwise I would but I do know raw salmon and spinach are not poisonous, let alone fatal.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Lexiedhb said:


> I don't know enough about plants / garden stuff etc to do it otherwise I would but I do know raw salmon and spinach are not poisonous, let alone fatal.


I'm sure it needs revising , maybe someone will volunteer.


----------



## Maria_1986

Hope its ok to put this here but if anyone is concerned about their dog/cat eating something or coming into contact with something toxic, pet owners can now also call the veterinary poisons information service (VPIS) on their animal poison line.

01202 509000

https://www.animalpoisonline.co.uk


----------



## Guest

SusieRainbow said:


> I'm sure it needs revising , maybe someone will volunteer.


Well it has been ages since this thread was created. I don't mind having a look at what needs doing to this list.


----------



## Biscuit123

Wow this is really helpful


----------



## PupsterPassion

Maria_1986 said:


> Hope its ok to put this here but if anyone is concerned about their dog/cat eating something or coming into contact with something toxic, pet owners can now also call the veterinary poisons information service (VPIS) on their animal poison line.
> 
> 01202 509000


GREAT share, I hadn't heard of that phone line before. I'm going to save it in my phone just in case


----------



## Wan57

DoubleTrouble said:


> Below I hasve posted a sad story as to why is it important to try and keep this thread at the top over the Christmas period. Sorry to keep repeating myself but if it saves just one animal then is it worth is.
> 
> PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD
> 
> It COULD be YOUR pets life that is saved so please everyone - bump bump bump.................
> 
> Crossposted............
> 
> We have suffered a terrible, terrible tragedy last Wed. Two, beloved
> Cavaliers of mine, Haley and Zoe both ate potpourri from a decorative basket
> in my Living room. Within hours, they were vomiting it, convulsing and going
> into total body rigidity and shock. We took them to the after hours clinic,
> they had no idea what it could be and wouldn't listen to me about them
> vomiting potpourri at home and how I had such concerns about the toxic
> effects of it. They treated symptoms.
> 
> We transferred them to our day vet. He also wouldn't listen to me about the
> potpourri theory. He said they had "strychnine" poisoning symptoms. I
> kept telling him that the potpourri was Made In India, sold by a company in
> California and sold at my local WalMart. My heart told me that it was the
> culprit of their condition.
> 
> They declined rapidly throughout the day and we transferred them back to the
> after hours clinic for a second night. At midnight, I made the agonizing
> decision to put them to sleep. Haley was in constant seizures that wouldn't
> stop, fluid was filling up in her lungs, body temp was dropping on both of
> them, Zoe was lying almost lifeless on the table, struggling with every
> breath she took. Every muscle was completely rigid, you couldn't even move
> her.
> 
> I have devoted the last couple of days (now that I can get out of bed and
> function) to researching my concerns with the potpourri and have since found
> out I was right....... .....there is a lab in England that has case studies
> on toxic potpourri from India!! The toxin....strychnine , which in it's
> commercial source, comes from a certain tree grown in India . I am
> completely heart broken over this.
> 
> Please be aware of the potential toxins in any and all stuff like this in
> our
> homes. I would've never guessed this could happen but when I saw them both
> "playing" in the potpourri a
> nd then after about two hours saw the symptoms
> of a poisoning, I just put two and two together. Hug your babies, Love them
> and always take lots of photos along the way...it helps later on, trust me.
> 
> Karen Cantner, Heartland Kennels, Evansville , Indiana USA
> 
> Permission to cross post - should be unedited and sent in it's entirety
> with her contact info.


So sad to hear this..so sad


----------



## Wan57

I lost 3 dogs in 3 months time..so heartbreaking..Couldnt understand what was wrong..2 came down with vomiting, diarrhea..would not eat, and when they tried and did, it came back up..they literally srarved..so hurtful to see this..vet trip after vet trip..nothing.. thre other 1 got cancer on her ft leg..awful thing to see your dog go through this..they were my babies..after dome research, i found the cause..roundup weed killer..neighbor used it on my fence row..cruel way for my babies to die..Please dont use this around your babies..


----------



## Jon Roff

Take a look at this article: 
https://www.mybestfrienddogcare.co.uk/which-plants-are-poisonous-to-my-dog/


----------



## RubyIrl

Very useful info thanks for sharing


----------



## DamKri

This is very good to know! Thank you!


----------



## Lucas Green

Are we allowed to add more harmful items for dogs here? I have some more to add and I think it might help all the dog owners. The following items should also be avoided.

Garlic
Chamomile
Mustard Seeds
Rhubarb
Coffee or Caffeine
Hops
Xylitol


----------



## lullabydream

Lucas Green said:


> Garlic


Why is Garlic on your list? Plus Rhubarb? Plus chamomile?

I don't know where you are getting your information from but it's nothing but poppycock.
Garlic in the right quantities is helpful to dogs in various ways... It's even sold in tablet form marketed by many well known and respected brands. Am sure people who are aware of what it can do for health also know what too much can do by causing anaemia. After all water can be toxic.

Rhubarb leaves...the leaves are toxic just like tomato plant leaves are. Isn't this what we class as waste product? We don't eat them so why would we feed our dogs.

Chamomile..used in a multitude of calming dog treats and foods. That again pass standards. Great for the digestion too.

It's crazy scaremongering out of context information from Google


----------



## Lucas Green

lullabydream said:


> Why is Garlic on your list? Plus Rhubarb? Plus chamomile?


Are you sure? I have been told my vet many times to avoid them, especially Garlic.


----------



## lullabydream

I have no idea why...chamomile is in most lily kitchen foods and their bedtime biscuits,
Both Johnson's, and Lintbells do garlic tablets for dogs.
Rhubarb it's the leaves like tomatoes, both get banded about on the internet together.


----------



## lullabydream

Just to clarify there is a recommended amount of garlic per size of dog, but then like I said water has a toxicity dose too.


----------



## Rafa

Garlic is perfectly safe, beneficial, for dogs in moderation.

It certainly is not toxic.


----------



## Guest

There is a safe amount of garlic. Vets sadly are vets not food experts. Garlic is good for preventing fleas too. It helps at least.


----------



## JoanneKen

That's a helpful list, thanks for writing it. There are lots of wildflowers that can be toxic to dogs too.


----------



## Dreamiesburglar

This is very helpful. I've seen in some forums people say to cook for example chicken stock for a dog and to flavour it with vegetables like onions etc. 
This is toxic for them. When in doubt just do plain chicken stock with no additives.


----------

